# official share recipes thread



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2016)

this will be to shares recipes if you want them
it could be from the internet or that you made and want to share it

also you can ask for a recipes and people will try to show you recipes that you may like 


also sharing recipes its fun because in a way it connects us to do something new and mix it with our touch
so shares recipes if you want to



but here il leave the first one with one of my favorite recipes

M&Moreotella (combination of m&m, oreo and Nutella)
1 package of oreo (any flavor)
4 ounces of cream cheese
m&m
Nutella ( a lot)

Process:
1. Crumble the oreo to almost sand
2. with the cream cheese mix it with your hand the crumble of oreo until it smooth and shiny and will hold it self
3. Grab a pieces and put m&m and later roll into a ball
4. Put the balls in the freezer for an hour or more
5. The term "ba?o de maria" heat up water and put another bowl on top which is gonna be Nutella
6. Throw milk so the Nutella can melt 
7. Take out the oreo and dip them on the Nutella
8. Put them in freezer for 10 minutes
And done

So good


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 2, 2016)

This is the best Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe by Jacques Torres 

you will never have any other chocolate chip cookie this good!

INGREDIENTS:

2 cups minus 2 tablespoons (8 1/2 ounces) cake flour
1 ⅔ cups (8 1/2 ounces) bread flour
1 ? teaspoons baking soda
1 ? teaspoons baking powder
1 ? teaspoons coarse salt
2 ? sticks (1 1/4 cups) unsalted butter
1 ? cups (10 ounces) light brown sugar
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons (8 ounces) granulated sugar
2 large eggs
2 teaspoons natural vanilla extract
1 ? pounds bittersweet chocolate disks or f?ves (or chop up a good quality chocolate bar)
Sea salt.

STEPS:

Sift flours, baking soda, baking powder and salt into a bowl. Set aside.

Using a mixer fitted with paddle attachment, cream butter and sugars together until very light, about 5 minutes. Add eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Stir in the vanilla. Reduce speed to low, add dry ingredients and mix until just combined, 5 to 10 seconds. Drop chocolate pieces in and incorporate them without breaking them. Press plastic wrap against dough and refrigerate for 24 to 36 hours. Dough may be used in batches, and can be refrigerated for up to 72 hours.

When ready to bake, preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a nonstick baking mat. Set aside.

Scoop 6 3 1/2-ounce mounds of dough (the size of generous golf balls) onto baking sheet, making sure to turn horizontally any chocolate pieces that are poking up; it will make for a more attractive cookie. Sprinkle lightly with sea salt and bake until golden brown but still soft, 18 to 20 minutes. Transfer sheet to a wire rack for 10 minutes, then slip cookies onto another rack to cool a bit more. Repeat with remaining dough, or reserve dough, refrigerated, for baking remaining batches the next day. 

Here's a batch I made


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2016)

Mmm~ that looks good IL try to bake it on Sunday


----------



## wassop (Feb 2, 2016)

gingerbread cookies
[link]

i've made these and they taste awesome


----------



## piske (Feb 2, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> This is the best Chocolate Chip Cookie Recipe by Jacques Torres
> 
> you will never have any other chocolate chip cookie this good!
> 
> ...



I love Jacques Torres! And those look amazing! Thanks for sharing :>


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

Edit: Wrong thread lol!


----------



## Mariah (Feb 2, 2016)

My favorite chocolate chip cookie recipe is from Christina Tosi. They're super crispy. 

Chocolate Chip Cookies
Adapted from Milk Bar Life by Christina Tosi
Makes about 18 cookies
Ingredients
? pound (2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted and just warm to the touch
? cup packed light brown sugar
? cup granulated sugar
1 egg
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 ? cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons nonfat milk powder
1 ? teaspoons kosher salt
? teaspoon baking powder
? teaspoon baking soda
12 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
Method
1. Heat the oven to 375 degrees F. With a wooden spoon, mix together the melted butter and sugars in a large bowl, until homogeneous, about a minute. Add the egg and vanilla and stir until combined.
2. Mix in the flour, milk powder, salt, baking powder, and baking soda until just combined. Add the chips and mix until evenly distributed.
3. Portion 2 ? ounce scoops of dough about 2 to 3 inches apart onto a parchment paper-lined baking tray and bake for 10 to 12 minutes, until golden brown. Cool completely on the pan.


Spoiler












I have hundreds of recipes. What kind are you looking for?


----------



## piske (Feb 2, 2016)

Mariah said:


> My favorite chocolate chip cookie recipe is from Christina Tosi. They're super crispy.
> 
> Chocolate Chip Cookies
> Adapted from Milk Bar Life by Christina Tosi
> ...



Ahhh I also love her as well! xD looks like I'm making a bunch of different chocolate chip recipes this weekend!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Mariah (Feb 2, 2016)

pinelle said:


> Ahhh I also love her as well! xD looks like I'm making a bunch of different chocolate chip recipes this weekend!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *chocolate chip cookies



I need to make crack pie someday.


----------



## piske (Feb 2, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I need to make crack pie someday.



OHHH YESSSSS also I think they sell a mix of that at Target - not sure where you live - but if you have Target, I've seen it there along with another cookie they serve at Milk Bar.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 2, 2016)

Apple cider doughnut muffins <3

Ingredients
2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
3/4 cup apple cider
1 large egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Steps
Combine wet ingredients and add in dry ones. Mix until smooth.
Spray muffin pan with vegetable spray (or use liners) and fill half full. Bake for 15-18 minutes at 350 degrees.
Once muffins are cooled, combine 3/4 cup white sugar and 1 1/2 teaspoon of cinnamon in a bowl, and in a separate one melt 5 tablespoons of butter.
Dip the muffins in the butter, and then in the cinnamon-sugar.
Done! c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2016)

Well next week IL be baking all of  this yummy treat


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

some of these gave me diabetes through my screen. but bless.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 3, 2016)

Here is my recipe for *Fettuccine Alfredo*, it is so good, very simple to cook and will impress anyone you make this for.  It is extremely fattening, so I only make this occasionally as a treat - this taste better than any Italian restaurant.  You can add grilled chicken or broccoli if you want.


16 oz of dry pasta
2/3 cups of butter
1.5 cups of heavy cream (you can also use half and half)
1 clove of crushed garlic
salt and pepper 
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup grated Romano cheese (you can use all Parmesan if you can't get Romano)
chopped parsley 

melt butter on low and saut? garlic for a few minutes.  add cream till warm then mix in cheese till melted. add salt and pepper to taste

cook the pasta 1 minute less than instructions (should be close to al dente), then add pasta to sauce and cook for another minute with the sauce

add more cream/milk to thin out sauce if needed 

garnish with chopped parsley


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 4, 2016)

lets keep sharing

but im keeping my homemade fettucine alfredo


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2016)

Let's keep sharing here one of my  parfaits

Smore parfaits


Ingredients:
Grahams cookies
Chocolate
Marshmallows
Yogurts
Marshmallows creams
Chocolate syrup

How to make it

Crushes the graham cookies to crumbles 
put the at the bottom of the cup
Then mix the yogurts and marshmallows cream and put it on top of the crumble cookies
put the chocolate syrups on top of it
add another layer of cookies 
but in this one melt the marshmallows with the chocolate like a Smore
then your done 
add a bit of cookies crumb, a bit of marshmallows cream like whip cream and chocolate syrups

There a Smore parfaits


----------



## wassop (Feb 7, 2016)

i made these and everybody loved them , they're pretty easy to make . i microwave the potatoes before putting them in the oven , though , to speed up the process a bit
[ link ]


----------



## frio hur (Feb 7, 2016)

got this through a facebook post

http://www.southernplate.com/2013/05/shortcut-butter-roll-dessert.html


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

I've got a red velvet cupcake recipe if anyone wants it~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

Honey Walnut Shrimp

My boyfriend and I are HOOKED on this, we make it like every other month or so at home, I omit the chili flakes because I don't really like spicy stuff, and I usually substitute the condensed milk for some creamer and it turned out really really good! It's taken us a few tries to fry them just right but now we have a good system and they come out perfect each time! Definitely something yummy to make if you're a fan of Chinese food but not a fan of the price, or of going out all the time!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 8, 2016)

Well my boyfriend does love Chinese but he doesn't like walnut :/ will have to see I'm intriguing by these recipe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Well my boyfriend does love Chinese but he doesn't like walnut :/ will have to see I'm intriguing by these recipe



You don't have to include the walnuts, they aren't crucial. But the shrimp by itself is really really good. I serve mine on a little shredded lettuce(that's how it comes at the restaurants we go to.)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 8, 2016)

I actually love walnuts well all the nuts but my bf does not but thank for telling me IL make in a way we both can appreciate


----------



## Chiisanacx (Feb 8, 2016)

I fell in love with Melon Bread the moment I saw it in Japan so i made some at home. Its not the same but its better than nothing c:

Ingredients(4 servings):

-Bread part

150g of Bread flour
1 Tablespoon of fat-free milk powder
2 Tablespoons of egg

(A) 1 teaspoon of dry yeast
(A) 2 Tablespoons of sugar
(A)55cc~ of warm water
(B) 30g of butter
(B) a pinch of salt

-cookie part

100g of flour
30g of butter
2 Tablespoon of caster sugar or frozen snow sugar
1/2 of egg
a pinch of vanilla-oil or lemon oil if you like

-Make cookie dough

1.    Place butter in a bowl (room temparature)

2.    Add sugar and mix well until it became smooth (whitish color)

3.    Add half of the beaten egg, mix well, and add the remaining egg and mix again.

4.    Shift the flour in a bawl and mix it with spatura.

5.  Place the dough on a plastic film. Make cylinder shape and place in a fridge for about 30 minutes.

-Make bread dough

Place all the (A)s in a cup for 10 minutes.
Place bread flour, egg, milk powder in a bawl and add (1), mix well.

Add all the (B)s in a same bowl and mix it until it combine together.

Place the dough on a big plate, knead and stretching until the dough become smooth, coherent and pliable. (The dough is sticky at first but it’s become stiff)

When you have a nice smooth dough ball, put into a ball, cover with plastic film and let rise for about 30 minutes. (The best temperature is about 40 degree C)

6.  Take out the dough, pinch down, and divide into 4 pieces with scraper. Roll each piece into a ball, let rest for 10 minutes under a damp kitchen towel.

7.  Take out the cookie dough and flatten out each piece into a thin round with plastic film. Place the bread dough in the center and turn it upside down. Cover the bread dough with the cookie dough.

8.  Put sugar on the surface and make some slit.

9.   Cover with wet clothe and leave them in a warm place for about 20 minutes.

10.   Prepare the oven to 180 degree C  and bake them for 10 minutes first (to make the cookie dough crispy), then 160 degree C for 12 minutes after.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 9, 2016)

Let's keep sharing


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 10, 2016)

This is the easiest recipe for making bread - it's a no knead recipe & really only takes 5 minute to prep.  You can store the dough for up to 2 weeks in the fridge.

*5 Minute Artisan Bread*

Makes four 1lb loaves

INGREDIENTS:

* 3  cups lukewarm water

* 1 1⁄2 tablespoons granulated yeast or 2 (7 1/4 g) packets granulated yeast

* 1 1⁄2 tablespoons  kosher salt or 1 1⁄2tablespoons other coarse salt

* 6 1⁄2 cups unsifted unbleached all-purpose flour 


DIRECTIONS:

*Preparing Dough for Storage:*

* Warm the water slightly. It should feel just a little warmer than body temperature. Warm water will rise the dough to the right point for storage in about 2 hours. With cold water it will need 3-4 hours.

* Add the yeast to the water in a 5 quart bowl or, preferably, in a resealable, lidded (not airtight) plastic food container or food-grade bucket. Don't worry about getting it all to dissolve.

* Mix in the flour and salt - kneading is unnecessary. Add all of the flour at once, measuring it in with dry-ingredient measuring cups, by gently scooping up the flour, then sweeping the top level with a knife or spatula. Don't press down into the flour as you scoop or you'll throw off the measurement. Mix with a wooden spoon, a high-capacity food processor (14 cups or larger) fitted with the dough attachment, or a heavy duty stand mixer fitted with the dough hook until the mixture is uniform. If you're hand mixing and it becomes too difficult to incorporate all the flour with the spoon, you can reach into your mixing vessel with very wet hands and press the mixture together. Don't knead, it isn't necessary. You're finished when everything is uniformly moist, without dry patches. It takes a few minutes, and will yield a dough that is wet and loose enough to conform to the shape of its container.

* Allow to rise. Cover with lid (not airtight or it could explode the lid off). Allow the mixture to rise at room temperature until it begins to collapse (or at least flattens on the top), approx 2 hours, depending on room temperature, and initial water temperature Longer rising times, up to 5 hours, won't harm the result.

* You can use a portion of the dough any time after this period. Fully refrigerated dough is less sticky and easier to work with than dough at room temperature.


*On Baking Day:*
* prepare your loaf tin, tray, or whatever you're baking it in/on. Sprinkle the surface of your refrigerated dough with four. Pull up and cut of a grapefruit-size piece of dough (c 1 lb), using a serrated knife.

* Hold the mass of dough in your hands and add a little more flour as needed so it won't stick to your hands. Gently stretch the surface of the dough around to the bottom on all 4 sides, rotating the ball a quarter-turn as you go. Most of the dusting flour will fall off - that's fine, it isn't meant to be incorporated. The bottom of the loaf may appear to be a collection of bunched ends, but it will sort itself out during resting and baking.

* The correctly shaped final product will be smooth and cohesive. The entire process should take no more than 30 - 60 seconds.

* Rest the loaf and let it rise in the form, on the tray/pizza peel, for about 40 minutes Depending on the age of the dough, you may not see much rise during this period. That's fine, more rising will occur during baking.

* Twenty minutes before baking, preheat the oven to 450?F Place an empty broiler tray for holding water on any other shelf that won't interfere with the rising bread.

* Dust and Slash. Dust the top of the loaf liberally with flour, which will allow the slashing knife to pass without sticking. Slash a quarter inch deep cross, diagonal lines, or tic-tac-toe pattern on top using a serrated knife.

* After a 20 min preheat you're ready to bake, even though the oven thermometer won't be at full temperature yet. Put your loaf in the oven. Pour about 1 cup of hot water (from the tap) into the broiler tray and close the oven to trap the steam.

* Bake for about 30 minutes, or until the crust is nicely browned and firm to the touch. Let the bread rest for at least 30 minutes before cutting it

* Store the rest of the dough in the fridge in your lidded (not airtight) container and use it over the next 14 days. The flavour and texture improves, becoming like sourdough. Even 24 hours of storage improves the flavour.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 11, 2016)

Let's keep sharing


----------



## Mariah (Feb 11, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Let's keep sharing



What kind of recipes do you want?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 11, 2016)

Well I'm mostly interested in dessert and appetizer those are my strong places rather then an entree 

But anything will do I'm just very interested in food and will help me be a better baker/chef


----------



## Mariah (Feb 11, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Well I'm mostly interested in dessert and appetizer those are my strong places rather then an entree
> 
> But anything will do I'm just very interested in food and will help me be a better baker/chef



What are you favorite flavors?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 11, 2016)

Here's another good and easy recipe I've used:

*Chocolate Mousse*

Ingredients
1 3/4 cups whipping cream
12 ounces quality semi-sweet chocolate chips
3 ounces espresso or strong coffee
1 tablespoon dark rum
4 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon flavorless, granulated gelatin


Directions

Chill 1 1/2 cups whipping cream in refrigerator. Chill metal mixing bowl and mixer beaters in freezer.

In top of a double boiler, combine chocolate chips, coffee, rum and butter. Melt over barely simmering water, stirring constantly. 

Remove from heat while a couple of chunks are still visible. Cool, stirring occasionally to just above body temperature.

Pour remaining 1/4 cup whipping cream into a metal measuring cup and sprinkle in the gelatin. Allow gelatin to "bloom" for 10 minutes. Then carefully heat by swirling the measuring cup over a low gas flame or candle. Do not boil or gelatin will be damaged. Stir mixture into the cooled chocolate and set aside.

In the chilled mixing bowl, beat cream to medium peaks. Stir 1/4 of the whipped cream into the chocolate mixture to lighten it. Fold in the remaining whipped cream in two doses. There may be streaks of whipped cream in the chocolate and that is fine. Do not over work the mousse.

Spoon into bowls or martini glasses and chill for at least 1 hour. Garnish with fruit or whipped cream.
(If mousses are to be refrigerated overnight, chill for one hour and then cover each with plastic wrap)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh wow we use the same recipe but I don't add the rum

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> What are you favorite flavors?


 sweet and spicy


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 12, 2016)

Boil Water
Dump in a small spoonful of chicken base
Open 3 packs of ramen
Break them into 4ths
Cook em til they _real_ soft
Strain
Melt 3/4 stick of butter and stir in
Mix in ramen flavor packs
Mix in a bag of microwavable steamed broccoli + cheese
Stir a ton
Profit


----------



## Mariah (Feb 12, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Oh wow we use the same recipe but I don't add the rum
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sweet and spicy



I said flavors.
Like chocolate, vanilla, apple, strawberry, cinnamon, etc.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 12, 2016)

I have so many recipes to share with you! With this one you do need a candy thermometer, but you probably have one already

*Salted Butter Caramels*

3/4 cup (180 ml) heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon flaky sea salt, preferably fleur de sel
 1/2 cup (160 g) light corn syrup
1 cup (200 g) sugar
 4 tablespoons (60 g), total, salted butter, cubed, at room temperature

 1. Line a 9-inch (23 cm) loaf pan with foil and spray the inside with cooking spray.

2. Heat the cream with 2 tablespoons of the butter in a small saucepan with the vanilla and 1/2 teaspoon sea salt until the mixture begins to boil. Remove from heat, cover, and keep warm while you cook the syrup.

3. In a medium, heavy duty saucepan (4 quarts, 4l), fitted with a candy thermometer, heat the corn syrup, golden, or rice syrup with the sugar, and cook, stirring gently, to make sure the sugar melts smoothly. Once the mixture is melted together and the sugar is evenly moistened, only stir is as necessary to keep it from getting any hot spots.

4. Cook until the syrup reaches 310?F (155?C).
To get an accurate reading while the syrup is cooking, tilt the saucepan to make sure the bulb of the thermometer is fully submerged in the syrup, tilting the pan if necessary.

5. Turn off the heat and stir in the warm cream mixture, until smooth.

6. Turn the heat back on and cook the mixture to 260F (127C).

7. Remove the pan from the heat, lift out the thermometer, and stir in the cubes of butter, until it?s melted and the mixture smooth.

8. Pour the mixture into the prepared loaf pan and wait ten minutes, then sprinkle 1/4 teaspoon of the sea salt over the top. Set on a cool rack and let cool completely. Once cool, lift out the foil with the caramel, peel away the foil, and slice the bar of caramel with a long, sharp knife into squares or rectangles.

Storage: These caramels can be individually-wrapped in cellophane or waxed paper. Once cut, they may stick together if not wrapped. Store in an air-tight container, and they?ll keep for about one month.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 12, 2016)

Spoiler:  Here's the cake I made for my Dad's birthday last year. Picture and recipe from Sweetapolita.









*Lemon Meringue Delight Cake*
Yield: One 3-layer, 8-inch round cake

Serving Size: 8-10

Three layers of moist lemon sponge cake filled with lemon curd and crisp baked meringue cookies and topped with lemon curd buttercream, more lemon curd and baked meringue swirls.

*Ingredients*
*
For the Baked Meringue Swirls/Discs:*
3 egg whites (90 g)
3/4 cup (150 g) sugar
A drop soft gel paste color, yellow
You will also need:
A large pastry bag
Decorating tip #1A
A small paintbrush
*For the Lemon Curd:*
4 lemons (or 6 Meyer lemons), preferably organic
2 whole eggs plus 4 egg yolks (set whites aside for buttercream)
1 cup sugar (200 g)
4 tablespoons (60 g) unsalted butter, at room temperature and cut into small even cubes
*For the Lemon Swiss Meringue Buttercream:*
7 egg whites (210 g)
1-1/2 cups (300 g) sugar
Pinch of salt
2 cups (454 g) unsalted butter, softened and cut into cubes
1/4 cup (60 ml) lemon curd
1 teaspoon (5 ml) pure vanilla extract
Few drops of soft gel paste colour, yellow (I used electric yellow)
*For the Lemon Cake:*
3/4 cup (170 g) unsalted butter, softened
2 cups (400 g) sugar
6 eggs, separated
2 cups (270 g) all-purpose flour
3/4 teaspoon (4 g) baking soda
1/2 teaspoon(4 g) salt
2 tablespoons (30 ml) lemon juice
2 teaspoons (10 ml) pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon (2.75 ml) lemon extract
2 tablespoons (30 ml) lemon zest
3/4 cup (180 ml) plain yogurt, at room temperature
baked meringue swirls, for decorating
lemon drop candy, for decorating
*Instructions*

*For the Baked Meringue Swirls/Discs:*
Preheat oven to 200?F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper and set aside. Wipe the bowl of an electric mixer and the whisk attachment with paper towel and lemon juice, to remove any trace of grease.
Add egg whites and sugar to the mixer bowl and fit onto the top of a medium saucepan filled with about 1-inch of simmering (not boiling) water. (Be sure the bottom of your bowl is not touching the water.) Whisk constantly but gently, until temperature reaches 140?F, or if you don’t have a candy thermometer, until the sugar has completely dissolved and the egg whites are hot.
Dry the underside of the mixer bowl and transfer to your stand mixer. Whip using the whisk attachment until the meringue is thick and glossy and has reached the stiff peak stage.
While the meringue is whipping in the mixer, fit your decorating bag with a plain round pastry tip. Fold over a cuff at the top of the pastry bag and paint 3, equally-spaced, thin lines of yellow gel colour using your fine paint brush (you can use any paint brush, but it should only be one you designate for food) from the pastry tip up toward the cuff.
Fill the bag with your meringue (no more than 2/3 full) and pipe 1-1/2-inch swirls onto one of the lined baking sheets, spacing them about 1-inch apart. (These will be used to decorate top of cake). On the second baking sheet, pipe the remaining meringue into flat discs, about 2-inches in diameter, spacing them about 1" apart. (These will be used on top of the filling inside the assembled cake.)
Bake for 60 minutes, rotating the trays after 30 minutes. Lower the oven to 175?F and bake until dry, about 40 minutes more. Keep in an airtight container until needed.

*For the Lemon Curd:*
Wash lemons really well (with a bristled brush under cold water) and using a zester, remove all of the coloured portion of the peel from the fruit (not the white pith–it’s bitter!) into a bowl or onto a piece of wax paper. Rotate fruit as necessary to get as much of the zest off. Repeat until you have 2 teaspoons (30 ml) of the zest, and set aside.
Slice the lemons in half crosswise (I find room temperature citrus is best for juicing) using a sharp knife, and extract as much of the juice as you can using a citrus reamer, or I use a small, manual citrus juicer. (Just be sure to catch all of the juice in a bowl and to completely strain the seeds before using.) Repeat the juicing until you have 2/3 cup (160 ml) of the strained juice.
Get your double boiler ready by filling a saucepan with 1″ of water, then placing a metal bowl on top of the saucepan. You will need to ensure the bowl fits snugly into the top of the saucepan and that the bottom of the bowl doesn’t touch the water (important, or your eggs will cook). You can now remove the bowl and continue with making the curd.
Whisk the juice, whole eggs, egg yolks and sugar in the bowl until smooth. Add the butter cubes to the bowl, but don’t stir.
Heat the water in the saucepan over low heat until it simmers (not boils) and place the bowl atop the rim. Stirring gently, but constantly, using heatproof spatula or wooden spoon, cook until the curd has thickened and all of the butter has melted and is incorporated, about 10 minutes (this can vary). To test if the curd is thick enough, remove the spatula or spoon from the curd and check that it’s coated.
Strain the curd over a bowl using a fine-mesh sieve and then stir in the zest. Cover with plastic wrap pressed directly against the curd (to prevent a skin from forming) and chill for at least 3 hours (I like to chill it overnight). It also thickens up a bit more while chilling. Keep refrigerated.
For the Lemon Swiss Meringue Buttercream:
Wipe the bowl of an electric mixer with paper towel and lemon juice, to remove any trace of grease. Add egg whites, sugar and salt, and simmer over a pot of water (not boiling), whisking constantly but gently, until temperature reaches 160?F, or if you don't have a candy thermometer, until the sugar has completely dissolved and the egg whites are hot.
With whisk attachment of mixer, begin to whip until the meringue is thick, glossy, and the bottom of the bowl feels neutral to the touch (this can take up to 10 minutes or so). *Don't begin adding butter until the bottom of the bowl feels neutral, and not warm.
Switch over to paddle attachment and, with mixer on low speed, add butter cubes, one at a time, until incorporated. Increase mixer speed to medium and whip until it has reached a silky smooth texture (if curdles, keep mixing and it will come back to smooth). *If mixture is too runny, refrigerate for about 15 minutes and continue mixing with paddle attachment until it comes together. Add lemon curd and vanilla, continuing to beat on medium speed until well combined. Add yellow soft gel paste colour until desired shade of yellow is achieved.

*For the Lemon Cake:*
Preheat oven to 350?F (180?C). Grease, line with parchment and flour three round 8-inch pans. I use Parchment Paper Circles for ease. In the bowl of a mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream butter and 1 cup (200 g) of the sugar on medium high speed until very pale and fluffy, about 5 minutes. In a medium bowl, sift flour, baking soda and salt. Set aside.
Lower mixer speed to medium low and add the egg yolks, one at a time, scraping the sides of the bowl with a rubber spatula after each addition. Add lemon juice, vanilla, lemon extract and lemon zest and beat until incorporated, about 30 seconds. With mixer running, add dry ingredients. Add yogurt, scraping down the sides of the bowl to make sure everything is well incorporated.
In another grease-free bowl, (or if you're lucky enough to have another mixer bowl) whip egg whites and remaining cup of sugar until they reach stiff peak stage. Fold meringue into batter until just combined, and divide batter evenly among the three prepared pans. Use a digital kitchen scale to weigh pans to ensure even layers, if possible (425 g of batter for each layer).
Bake first two layers 2" apart in center of oven on top of a baking sheet until a cake tester comes clean when inserted into the center, about 25 minutes. Be careful to not over-bake -- check cake at 20 minutes, but not before, and once you feel it’s almost ready, set the timer for 2 minute intervals. Repeat with final cake layer. Let cool on racks for 10 minutes before loosening the sides with a small metal spatula, and invert onto greased wire racks. Gently turn cakes back up, so the tops are up and cool completely.
Wrap tightly and store at room temperature for up to 2 days, refrigerator for up to 5 days, or frozen for up to 2 months. Best enjoyed day 1 or 2.
Assembly of the Lemon Delight Layer Cake:
Trim any doming or top crust and side crust from cake layers using a very sharp serrated knife (I use the Mac Bread Knife for all of my cake trimming, splitting, etc.).
Use a cake turntable for filling, frosting and decorating, if a possible. Place a small dollop of frosting in the center of a cake plate or 8″ round thin foil-covered cake board, and place the bottom cake layer on top, trimmed side up (face up).
Pipe a dam (a rim around the top perimeter of the cake layer) of lemon curd buttercream around the cake layer using a large round Pastry Tip fitted inside a Decorating Bag. Then pipe another smaller circle of buttercream a few inches toward the center. Spoon lemon curd into the open spaces and spread evenly with a small offset palette knife, taking care to keep the curd within the dam (otherwise it will ooze out of the sides of the cake). Gently place cover the filling with a layer of the flat baked meringue discs, breaking them into smaller pieces if necessary to cover most of the layer.
Repeat with second cake layer and more buttercream, lemon curd and meringue discs. Place final cake layer, trimmed side down. Look straight down from above cake and be sure the layers are all lined up, shifting gently if necessary. Cover with plastic wrap and chill for at least 30 minutes.
Remove from fridge and put a generous scoop of buttercream on top, spreading evenly with a small offset palette knife and working your way down the sides until you have a thin layer of frosting over the entire cake (crumb-coat). Chill until set, another 30 minutes.
Remove from refrigerator and covering the cake in another layer of buttercream, but this time using a thicker layer of buttercream and creating a smooth finish.
For the top of the cake, using your decorating bag fitted with the large round tip , 2/3 full with buttercream, pipe 8 small swirls, evenly spaced. Top each swirl with a baked meringue swirls, and fill the spaces in between with lemon drop candy. Gently spoon a layer of lemon curd on top of the cake, using a toothpick to pull the curd to the inside edges of the candy and swirls.
Store finished cake covered in refrigerator (due to the lemon curd filling), but serve at room temperature (you can remove from refrigerator several hours ahead of serving).
Notes

*You can make the baked meringues up to a few weeks in advance, keeping them in an airtight container at room temperature.

**You can make the lemon curd up to a month ahead, keeping it in an airtight container in freezer.

***You can make the Swiss meringue buttercream up to a month ahead, storing it in an airtight container in freezer, bringing to room temperature on counter the night before needed.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

does anyone have any tasty vegan recipes xoxo


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 12, 2016)

I rarely make any vegan dishes, I make vegatarian often but vegan dishes have too many constraints 

here's a vegan snack that I make - really easy to make, tasty & has tons of protein 

*Spicy Oven Roasted Chickpeas*

2 (15-ounce) cans chickpeas, also known as garbanzo beans, thoroughly drained and rinsed (about 3 cups)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon sea salt

Heat the oven to 400?F and arrange a rack in the middle.

Spread the chickpeas in an even layer on a rimmed baking sheet and bake until crisp, about 30 to 40 minutes.

About 20 minutes into baking, take the chickpeas out & place in a large bowl and toss with the remaining ingredients until evenly coated. 

put it back into oven for another 10-20 mins (until they're a little brown and crispy - keep an eye on them or they'll burn)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 12, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I said flavors.
> Like chocolate, vanilla, apple, strawberry, cinnamon, etc.


Any flavor I love them all <3 especially strawberry and chocolate

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yay more recipes


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's a special treat you can make for your Valentine!  It's one of the most difficult recipes to get right, but they are delicious & beautiful if you can pull it off. 

*French Macarons*

For the macarons shells (about 40 shells):

Ingredients:

200 gr powdered sugar

110 gr almonds 

90 gr aged egg whites 

50 gr granulated sugar

Directions:
Place the powdered sugar and almonds in a food processor and give them a good pulse until the nuts are finely ground. Sift if desired (helps keep the shells smooth in appearance).

In a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, whip the egg whites to a foam, (think bubble bath foam) gradually add the sugar until you obtain a glossy meringue (think shaving cream). Do not overbeat your meringue or it will be too dry.

Add the nuts and powdered sugar to the meringue (Add food coloring if you want different colored shells), give it a quick fold to break some of the air and then fold the mass carefully until you obtain a batter that falls back on itself after counting to 10. Give quick strokes at first to break the mass and slow down. 

The whole process should not take more than 50 strokes. Test a small amount on a plate: if the tops flattens on its own you are good to go. If there is a small beak, give the batter a couple of turns.

Fill a pastry bag fitted with a plain tip (Ateco #807 or #809) with the batter and pipe small rounds onto parchment paper or silicone mats lined baking sheets. Let the macarons sit out for 30 minutes to an hour to dry their shells.


When you are ready to bake, preheat the oven to 280F.

Bake the macarons for 20 minutes, the shells should be able to lift off the parchment easily.  Let cool.

Once baked and if you are not using them right away, store the shells in an airtight container out of the fridge for a couple of days or in the freezer for up to 2 weeks (longer and the sugar starts to seep out which makes them sticky). Fill the macarons and let them mature in the fridge at least 48 hours prior to eating them. You can fill with chocolate ganache, fruit filling, caramel, buttercream... the list goes on

TIPS:
-underbaking will cause hallow shells
-over mixing batter will cause wrinkly shells

here's my attempt, I made coffee & vanilla bean


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's another super cute Valentine treat I made.







I'm not ever sure what to call them, but it's an oreo cake truffle designed to look like an ice cream cone.  The recipe for the cake truffle is actually very similar to the first recipe ZebraNaomy shared.  You can pretty much make any cake flavor, just look up cake pop recipes but this one is a no-bake recipe.  I use Trader Joe's Joe-Joes cookies but you can use oreo cookies.  It's actually very simple to put together and everyone goes crazy for them.

Ingredients:
1 package of Oreos (or Trader Joe's Joe-Joes)
2/3 package of cream cheese
candy melts (melting chocolate) (pink and chocolate if you want it to look like mine)
sprinkles and/or other candies for decoration
mini ice cream cones

Directions for the cake truffle:
Use a food processor to crumble cookies. If you don?t have a food processor you can put the cookies in a large plastic bag and use a hard object to crush the cookies as finely as possible. In a bowl, combine Oreo crumbles and cream cheese. Form dough into one large ball and chill in refrigerator for about 30 minutes or the freezer for 10 minutes. Now, roll dough into 1.5 inch balls.  Recipe will yield approximately 25 cake truffles.

I usually fill the bottom portion of the cone with some candies. Melt the candy melts in a double boiler, use some shortening to thin it out if you need to.  Dip the chilled cake truffles into the candy melt and coat it completely, then use a spoon to place it on top of the cone, spoon a small amount of the chocolate candy melt and drizzle a little on top then just add sprinkles or candy to decorate.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

I made some pancakes today, so I though I'd share my recipe.  Don't skip the part about whipping the egg whites, yes it's a pain and will take a little longer but this step is what will separate your pancakes from everyone else and make them taste better than anything you can get at a restaurant 

*Fluffy Pancakes*

Ingredients

* 1 cup buttermilk
* 1 cup all-purpose flour
* 2 tablespoons white sugar
* 1 teaspoon baking powder
* 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 2 eggs (separate yolk & egg whites) 
* 2 tablespoons butter, melted 

Directions
* Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a large mixing bowl. Whisk egg yolk and butter into buttermilk. Pour the flour mixture into the wet ingredients and whisk until lumps are gone. Whipped egg whites till very foamy or soft peaks.  fold lightly into the mixture 


* Heat a large skillet over medium heat, and melt some butter. Pour 1/4 cupfuls of batter onto the skillet, and cook until bubbles appear on the surface (if you like blueberry pancakes, drop the blueberries on top of the pancake now before you flip it). Flip with a spatula and serve with real maple syrup


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

Best pasta sauce ever using all natural ingredients, no cans.
Grapeseed Oil
Garlic
Three large or five small containers grape tomatoes (they have the best flavor)
Basil (as much as you like, I like a a lot)
Two containers portabella mushrooms
One large yellow pepper
Mozzarella cheese
Parmesan cheese.

Cut grape tomatoes in half and sautee them in grape seed oil and garlic. While they cook down and begin to sweat, wash and cut your shrooms and pepper. Add them to the sauce along with your basil and salt and pepper.

Simply allow the mixture to simmer until it's done. Maybe fifteen minutes. It is THE best sauce to use for lasagna, pasta and pizza.

If you eat cheese, lay down a layer of pasta, a layer of mozzarella, some sauce and repeat. Then top with paremesan. You can thank me later 

This recipe came about due to my allergy of canned or jarred tomatoes. I was unable to tolerate them and had to stop eating Italian food. Rather than have to end my own life over this, lol, I began experimenting until I made this one day. Bon appetite!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 17, 2016)

Note:This recipe i found from you tube channel ( Aeri's Kitchen )  “danpatbbang” in Korean, is an old-fashione Bread,Link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MQzf7pjNms


*
Sweet Bean Bread 

Main Ingredients
• 3? Cups All-Purpose Flour
• 2? Cups Red Bean Paste
• ⅔ Cup Lukewarm Water
• ⅔ Cup Lukewarm Milk
• ? Cup Sugar
• ? Cup Butter, Melted
• 2 tsp Fast Active Dry Yeast
• 1? tsp Salt
• Some Melted Butter (for Brushing)
• Some Black Sesame Seeds (to Garnish)
Yield: 16 Pieces
*

- - - Post Merge - - -
*
Best Basic waffles Recipe *

Main Ingredients
• 2 Cups All-Purpose Flour
• 4 teaspoons  Baking Powder
• 1/2 teaspoon  salt
• 1/4 cup Sugar
• 2 egg Separated 
• 1/2 vegetable oil
•2 cups Milk
Side Note:You can add vanilla,melted butter,chocolate ships  ect   

Sift the dry ingredients together in a large bowl.In another bowl Mix together the egg yolks, milk and oil and stir slightly.Then Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients mix well.In med size bowl beat egg whites until stiff Then Fold in beaten egg whites to the batter 

Beware don't over mix the egg whites (or the batter )


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 17, 2016)

Yay so many recipes


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

Sauteed mushrooms. These are delicious! can be eaten alone or added to anything.

Box of washed portabella mushrooms
Garlic
Grapseed Oil
Butter
White wine (not necessary, but delicious)
A vegetarian boullion cube

Sautee garlic in grape seed oil
Add mushrooms (sliced or whole, it's up to you) butter, white wine and boullion cube.
Let mushrooms simmer to about ten to fifteen minutes.
Voila!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow this got abandon
Let's bring it back up 
To share more
IL share one tomorrow once I find the recipe written


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 29, 2016)

Here a recipe

Bacon pie 
Bacon a lot (how many.... don't know yet)
Ground beef 
BBQ rub
BBQ sauce
Mozzarella cheese
Pepperoni
Doritos crushed (or your favorite)

Process:
1. Put the bacon on a round (flat) bowl
2. Put a bit of pepperoni and cheese and BBQ sauce
3. Put the beef on top of it and throw the BBQ rub
4. Cheese then pepperoni
5. Cover it with more bacon and put BBQ sauce on top and doritos
6. For 400* F for 25-30 minutes

Your done  go eat a bacon pie


----------



## pipty (Feb 29, 2016)

Simple jammy biscuits

*Prep:* 10 mins
*Cook:* 12 mins

*Ingredients:*
200g self-raising flour
100g caster sugar
100g butter
1 egg, lightly beaten
4 tbsp strawberry jam

1. Heat oven to 190C/fan 170C/gas 5. Rub the flour, sugar and butter together until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. Alternatively, you can do this in the food processor. Add enough egg to bring the mixture together to form a stiff dough.

2. Flour your hands and shape the dough into a tube, about 5cm in diameter. Cut into 2cm-thick slices and place on a large baking sheet. Space them out as the mixture will spread when baking.

3. Make a small indentation in the middle of each slice with the end of a wooden spoon, and drop a tsp of jam in the centre. Bake for 10-15 mins until slightly risen and just golden. Cool on a wire rack.

super yumz.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

I made this tonight for dessert & it was so delicious! 

*LEMON SYLLABUB*

Ingredients
* 1 cup heavy whipping cream, chilled
* 1/2 cup white sugar
* 1/4 cup white wine
* 1/8 cup fresh lemon juice 
* 1 teaspoon grated lemon zest
* 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg (or to taste)
* fresh mint leaves for garnish (optional)
* lemon slices for garnish


Directions

* Whip the cream and sugar in a chilled bowl, until the cream begins to thicken. Gradually whip in the white wine, lemon juice, and lemon zest. Continue to whip until light and fluffy, but not grainy. Cover the mixture and chill until serving time.

* Serve in chilled parfait glasses, garnished with a dash of nutmeg, a sprig of mint, and a slice of lemon. Syllabub should be eaten with a small spoon, and savored.


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2016)

What's a syllabub?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

it's a light & lemony whipped dessert, it's very simple to make


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2016)

Making these tonight.
*Lemon Meringue Pie Bars*
Ingredients
_Crust_:
1 cup flour
1/4 cup powdered sugar
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter, cut into cubes
_Filling_:
6 large eggs
2 1/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup lemon juice
zest of 2 medium sized lemons
Meringue:
3 large egg whites
3/4 cup granulated sugar
Instructions

Preheat oven to 350.
In a medium bowl, mix together flour and powdered sugar for crust. Cut in butter (I use my hands, you could also use a fork or a food processor) until the mixture forms a dough. Pat it into a 9x13 pan. It will be very thin -- that is fine.
Bake crust for about 10 minutes, until puffed and golden around the edges.
Prepare filling -- in the bowl of your mixer, beat eggs, sugar, lemon juice, and zest on medium speed for about a minute and a half. Pour over crust and bake for about 20 minutes or until filling is set and no longer runny on top. Remove from oven, let cool, and chill bars until cold and firm.
In a metal mixing bowl set over a pot of simmering water, whisk together egg whites and sugar for meringue. Whisk until sugar seems to have melted and the mixture forms a syrup, about 10 minutes. Remove from stove and set bowl on your mixer. Beat on high with the whisk attachment until it forms stiff peaks.
Cut bars into squares. Pipe or spoon meringue on bars and brown each with a small kitchen torch. Alternately - you could spoon meringue over entire pan of bars before cutting and brown under your broiler - I just find that the bars cut neater before meringue is added and I prefer the look.


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2016)

*Homemade Iced Gems*

These biscuits are childhood favourites and I still love them alot right now! I have yet to try this recipe but intend to this weekend. Anyway, this is probably my favvv childhood snack and brings back tons of memories and nostalgia plus it tastes super good! So yep I bookmarked this for later, and decided to share it here as well! 

Prep time: 
40 mins plus cooling and setting
Cooking time: 
10 mins

Ingredients:
35g unsalted butter, softened
15g caster sugar
50g plain flour
150g royal icing sugar
25-30ml water
Your choice of food colouring gels

Method:
1. First of all, line a baking tray with a piece of baking paper. Place to one side.
2. Place the softened butter and caster sugar into a medium-sized mixing bowl. You can either use an electric hand whisk or a wooden spoon to cream the two ingredients together. If you are using a wooden spoon, make sure the butter is super soft to make it easier for your child to mix.
3. Weigh the flour into the creamed butter and sugar and stir to combine. The mixture may look dry and crumbly at first. Use your hands to bring the mixture together and form it into a ball.
4. To avoid a mess, roll out the dough between two pieces of cling film. This means that you will not need to flour the worktop or add unnecessary flour to the dough as you roll it out.
5. Roll the dough to around the thickness of a pound coin. Use either a cake corer or the round end of a piping nozzle to cut out the small circles. A cake corer is ideal for the job as the plunger makes it easy to push out the dough. If using a piping nozzle, you may need to use a cocktail stick to carefully extract the dough from the nozzle.
6. Place the circles of dough onto the lined baking tray and place into the fridge to chill for around 30 minutes. This will help to stop the dough spreading or losing its shape in the oven later on.
7. Preheat the oven to 180C/gas 4. Take the tray of dough from the fridge and place the tray straight into the preheated oven. Cook the biscuits for 8-10 minutes. They should stay a pale colour, so keep a keen eye on them! Once the tiny biscuits are cooked, place onto a wire rack to cool.
8. Meanwhile, make the royal icing for the pretty finishing touch. Place the royal icing sugar into a mixing bowl; there's no need to sieve! Carefully measure the water and pour into the bowl.
9. Start to whisk the royal icing sugar and water together with an electric whisk, on low speed. Slowly increase the speed once the water has been incorporated into the icing sugar. Keep whisking for around 3 minutes, until the mixture starts to form stiff peaks. It will need to hold its shape when piped.
10. Separate the royal icing between little bowls. How many bowls depends on how many colours you use. Stir the gel food colouring into the icing. You only need a little to make a bold colour.
11. As you will only have a small amount of icing for each colour, you can use small piping bags or sandwich bags, fitted with a small flower nozzle.
12. Simply squeeze a little icing onto each biscuit in a mixture of colours, otherwise keep things simple and use just one colour. Leave the royal icing to set for a few hours before tucking in. The biscuits will keep in an airtight container for 2 days.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2016)

I didn't end up making those lemon pie bars because my printer wouldn't work. So I made these instead because I already had the recipe printed out.
*Lemon Meringue Cookies*

*Ingredients:*

*For the Meringues:*
2 large egg whites
pinch of salt
2/3 cups granulated sugar
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
*For the Lemon Curd:*
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
2 large egg yolks
pinch of salt
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
*Instructions*

*For the Meringue Cookies:*

Place two racks in the center and upper third of the oven and preheat oven to 200 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper and set aside. Foil will also work in a pinch. Set the baking pans aside.
Place the egg whites (save the yolks for the curd) in the bowl of an electric stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment. Beat egg whites, on medium speed, until foamy. Add the pinch of salt and increase speed to medium-high. Slowly begin to sprinkle in the sugar. Continue to beat eggs until they become thick, glossy and hold stiff peeks. The egg whites will be the consistency of melted marshmallow.
Remove the bowl from the mixer and fold in the lemon zest and vanilla extract. Spoon into a piping bag, fitted with a large star tip. Pipe about a teaspoons worth of meringue onto the baking sheet. Stars can be close together, as they won?t spread or puff during baking. Pipe stars onto the two baking sheets until no meringue remains in the bag. Using the back of a spoon, flatten out half of the meringue stars, making them as flat as possible, but not necessarily a larger circle than the original piped star. The flattened star will become the bottom of the sandwich cookie.
Bake meringues for 2 hours, until no longer sticky , but firm and hardened.
Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely on the baking sheet before filling and sandwiching.
*For the Lemon Curd:
*Place a fine mesh strainer over a medium bowl and set aside.
In a medium pot, whisk together lemon juice, granulated sugar, eggs, yolks, and pinch of salt. Place the pot over a medium-low flame and add butter. Stir mixture with a whisk, and spatula. The spatula will help you get into the corners of the pan, ensuring that none of the curd over-cooks too much. Cook the curd until the butter is melted, and the mixture is the thickness of warm hot fudge. The whisk will begin to leave a trail of whisk marks and the mixture will have the distinct smell of lemon curd. You don?t really need to boil lemon curd? it?s probably done it if gets to the boiling stage.
Remove from the flame and immediately pour into the fine mesh strainer over the medium bowl. Press through the strainer, leaving any cooked egg bits in the strainer, and not in your beautiful curd.
Place curd in a jar, with a piece of plastic wrap placed directly over the curd. Place in the fridge until completely cold.
To fill the cookies, spoon about 1/2 teaspoon of curd onto a flattened bottom cookie. Top with a star shaped cookie. Place cookies in a single layer on a tray and place in the freezer for 20 minutes to an hour. I love these cookies right out of the freezer. You can also fill them and serve them immediately. These cookies do not last well if willed and left to sit.
Curd should be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator. Curd lasts for about a week. Meringues should be kept in an airtight container, in a dry area, at room temperature. Meringues last for about 5 days? though humidity makes them sticky balls.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 3, 2016)

These are always a huge hit when I make them.  They stay really moist from the pumpkin pur?e 

*Pumpkin Cupcakes*

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon coarse salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1 cup packed light-brown sugar
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
4 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 can (15 ounces) pumpkin puree


Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line cupcake pans with paper liners; set aside. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, ginger, and nutmeg; set aside.

In a large bowl, whisk together, brown sugar, granulated sugar, butter, and eggs. Add dry ingredients, and whisk until smooth. 

Whisk in pumpkin puree.

Divide batter evenly among liners, filling each about halfway. 

Bake until tops spring back when touched, and a cake tester inserted in the center comes out clean, 20 to 25 minutes, rotating pans once if needed. Transfer to a wire rack; let cool completely.

Frost with buttercream or cream cheese frosting


----------



## pipty (Mar 3, 2016)

*Ice Cream Puffs*



PREP: 15 mins
COOK: 45 mins
READY IN: 1 hr

Ingredients
2 cups water
2 sticks butter
2 cups flour
1 tablespoon sugar
8 eggs
1 container of vanilla ice cream
chocolate syrup

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 400? F.

2. Boil water, sugar, and butter in a small sauce pan. Add flour and stir briskly over low flame until a ball forms. Remove mixture from heat and beat in eggs, with spoons, one at a time. Beat with spoons until smooth.

3. For a smaller dessert puff pastry use a kitchen spoon similar to a tablespoon, to drop dough onto ungreased pan, placing dough 3-inches apart. If a larger puff is desired, use a serving spoon for portioning the dough onto the ungreased pan.

4. Bake 40 to 45 minutes until lightly browned. As the crust browns the inside opens up. Cooking for less time results in a sticky inner dough and a less open texture.

5. Remove from oven, set aside to cool.

6. When cream puffs have cooled, slice in half.

7. Place a small scoop of ice cream between the two halves.

8. Drizzle cream puffs with chocolate syrup.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 3, 2016)

I made myself an omelette this morning. What I used was; 

2 eggs
1 cup cream
Pork (2 slices)
Cheese (Some slices haha)
Salt
Pepper

It tasted good alright.

SO the thing with omelette is that it's so simple to make. Simply just put everything into a bowl and stirr it together. Use some butter on the pan and then pour the stuff into it. Wait for it to steak and then serve together with bread. 8I


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 3, 2016)

So many supper yummy recipes


----------



## boujee (Mar 3, 2016)

Any recipes for desserts with a sht load of chocolate? I'm planning on making a chocolate lava cake but some suggestions here would be grand.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Any recipes for desserts with a sht load of chocolate? I'm planning on making a chocolate lava cake but some suggestions here would be grand.


does a chocolate lasagna sound good or to much? 
I can share mine and you can fix some details for your kind of taste


----------



## Mariah (Mar 3, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Any recipes for desserts with a sht load of chocolate? I'm planning on making a chocolate lava cake but some suggestions here would be grand.








http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2012/05/seven-sins-chocolate-cake.html


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 3, 2016)

This chocolate cake recipe is awesome, this will impress anyone you're making it for 

*Best Chocolate Cake*

INGREDIENTS
* 2 cups all-purpose flour
* 2 cups sugar
* ? cup unsweetened cocoa powder
* 2 teaspoons baking powder
* 1? teaspoons baking soda
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1 teaspoon espresso powder
* 1 cup milk
* ? cup vegetable or canola oil
* 2 eggs
* 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
* 1 cup boiling water


INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 350? F. Prepare two 9-inch cake pans by spraying with baking spray or buttering and lightly flouring.
2. For the cake:
3. Add flour, sugar, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda, salt and espresso powder to a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer. Whisk through to combine or, using your paddle attachment, stir through flour mixture until combined well.
4. Add milk, vegetable oil, eggs, and vanilla to flour mixture and mix together on medium speed until well combined. Reduce speed and carefully add boiling water to the cake batter. Beat on high speed for about 1 minute to add air to the batter.
5. Distribute cake batter evenly between the two prepared cake pans. Bake for 30-35 minutes, until a toothpick or cake tester inserted in the center comes out clean.
6. Remove from the oven and allow to cool for about 10 minutes, remove from the pan and cool completely.
7. Frost cake with Chocolate Buttercream Frosting.

NOTES
The cake batter will be very thin after adding the boiling water. This is correct and results in the most delicious and moist chocolate cake I've ever tasted!


----------



## pipty (Mar 4, 2016)

* Pain au Chocolat*

Ingredients

1 sheet frozen puff pastry
1/2-3/4 cup bittersweet chocolate chips (try Ghirardelli 60% cacao bittersweet chips)

Instructions

1. Thaw puff pastry according to package directions.

2. Cut pastry into 6 equal rectangles. With long end of rectangle facing you, place 2 strips of chips on the third and two third lines. Do not over fill.

3. Fold the right side over to the center and lightly press to secure. Fold the left side over to the right side and press to secure. 

4. Carefully turn pastry over so seams are on the bottom and place on a parchment lined baking tray.

5. Bake in a preheated 400 degree oven for 14-16 minutes, until tops of pastries just start to turn golden.

6. Let cool till just slightly warm before serving or these can be served cold.

Notes

You can substitute the bittersweet chips with semi-sweet or even milk chocolate chips if you are looking for a sweeter treat.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump more recipe


----------



## Idklol (Mar 13, 2016)

ORANGE SPONGE CAKE

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 40 min. Bake: 45 min. + cooling MAKES: 12 servings
Ingredients
6 eggs, separated
1-1/3 cups cake flour
1-1/2 cups sugar, divided
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup orange juice
3 teaspoons grated orange peel
3/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
GLAZE:
1/3 cup butter, cubed
2 cups confectioners' sugar
3 to 5 teaspoons water
1-1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Directions
1. Place egg whites in a large bowl; let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Sift the flour, 1/3 cup sugar and salt together twice; set aside.
2. In another bowl, beat egg yolks on high speed for 5 minutes or until thick and lemon-colored. Gradually beat in 2/3 cup sugar. Add orange juice and peel; beat 3 minutes longer. Gradually add flour mixture and mix well.
3. Add cream of tartar to egg whites; beat on medium speed until soft peaks form. Gradually beat in remaining sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, on high until stiff peaks form. Fold into batter.
4. Gently spoon into an ungreased 10-in. tube pan. Cut through batter with a knife to remove air pockets.
5. Bake on the lowest oven rack at 325? for 45-55 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched. Immediately invert pan; cool completely, about 1 hour.
6. Run a knife around sides and center tube of pan. Remove cake to a serving plate. For glaze, melt butter in a small saucepan; remove from the heat. Add confectioners’ sugar, water and vanilla; stir until smooth. Pour over cake, allowing it to drizzle down sides.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 16, 2016)

Lest share more


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

Just bumping this for more
Or people can ask for suggestions and we can help

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just bumping this for more
Or people can ask for suggestions and we can help


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

Here's a great recipe for 

*Banana Cake*

INGREDIENTS
* 1 1⁄2 cups  bananas, mashed, ripe
* 2 teaspoons  lemon juice
* 3 cups  flour
* 1 1⁄2 teaspoons  baking soda
* 1⁄4 teaspoon  salt
* 3⁄4 cup  butter, softened
* 2 1⁄8 cups  sugar
* 3 large  eggs
* 2 teaspoons  vanilla
* 1 1⁄2 cups  buttermilk

FROSTING
* 1⁄2 cup  butter, softened
* 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
* 1 teaspoon  vanilla
* 3 1⁄2 cups  icing sugar


DIRECTIONS

* Preheat oven to 275?.
* Grease and flour a 9 x 13 pan.
* In a small bowl, mix mashed banana with the lemon juice; set aside.
* In a medium bowl, mix flour, baking soda and salt; set aside.
* In a large bowl, cream 3/4 cup butter and 2 1/8 cups sugar until light and fluffy.
* Beat in eggs, one at a time, then stir in 2 tsp vanilla.
* Beat in the flour mixture alternately with the buttermilk.
* Stir in banana mixture.
* Pour batter into prepared pan and bake in preheated oven for one hour or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.
* Remove from oven and place directly into the freezer for 45 minutes. This will make the cake very moist.
* For the frosting, cream the butter and cream cheese until smooth.
* Beat in 1 teaspoon vanilla.
* Add icing sugar and beat on low speed until combined, then on high speed until frosting is smooth.
* Spread on cooled cake.
* Sprinkle chopped walnuts over top of the frosting, if desired


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Here's a great recipe for
> 
> *Banana Cake*
> 
> ...



What a coincidence. I'm planning on making a banana cake for June. 
Here's my recipe:
*Banana Cake With Fresh Banana Curd*
Ingredients:

3 cups (375g) all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 (450g) cups bananas
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 cup butter (227g), softened
2 cups (400g) granulated sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
3 large eggs
1 1/2 cups (360g) buttermilk
Instructions:

Heat oven to 350 degrees.
In a medium bowl, sift together flour, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.
Put banana's, lemon juice, butter, sugar, and vanilla into stand mixer (or use a hand-held mixer) and mix until incorporated and smooth.
Add in eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.
With mixer on low, add flour mixture to banana mixture alternativly with buttermilk, beginning and ending with flour mixture.
Mix until just combined.
Pour batter into three 8-inch round baking pans that have been prepared. (sprayed with non-stick spray or coated with GOOP or butter & flour coating or parchment, etc.)
Bake for 28-32 minutes or until center no longer appears wet and an inserted toothpick is removed with few crumbs.
Cool in pans on wire rack for 10 minutes, then remove to wire rack to cool completely.

*Fresh Banana Curd*
Ingredients

4 eggs, room temperature
4 tablespoons butter, room temperature
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 1/2 cups (300g)granulated sugar
4 ripe bananas
Instructions

In a blender or food processor, add eggs, butter, lemon juice, sugar and then bananas (in that order).
Turn blender on high and blend until fully combined and silky smooth.
If using food processor, start on low and then switch to high to achieve an extremely smooth consistency.
Pour all ingredients into a medium sauce pan over medium-low heat. Stir constantly for about 10 minutes or until mixture thickens and coats the back of your spoon.
Remove from heat and allow to cool completely. (Can refrigerate for 2-3 hours to expedite)
Serve cool.
Can be stored in an airtight container and refrigerated for 2 weeks. Makes about 4 cups.

It's almost the same as yours. Where'd you get your recipe from?




And here's a recipe I made on Friday. I totally recommend it. 
*Banana Bars with Browned Butter Frosting*
YIELD: MAKES A 9X13-INCH PAN OF BARS

This recipe doubles beautifully for a large, rimmed baking sheet (around 11X17-inches). However, if you want thicker layers (of both the bars and the frosting), when doubled, use a 15X10-inch pan (I don't have one so I always opt for the larger size). Same goes for the regular recipe - if you have an 11X7-inch pan, that will work, too, for slightly thicker layers. I happen to like the thinner layers myself, easier to justify a couple more nibbles.

I prefer the frosting with cream instead of milk because it adds a rich creaminess to the frosting that offsets the sweetness but obviously milk will work too. The frosting sets up a little after the bars cool which is why I could get away with stacking them for the photos but they do better in a single layer especially if it's warm when serving.

INGREDIENTS

Banana Bars:
4 tablespoons butter, softened or even melted and cooled
1/4 cup lightly packed brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup sour cream
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2/3 - 1 cup mashed, ripe bananas (about 2 large bananas)
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
Browned Butter Frosting:
4 tablespoons butter
2 cups powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1-2 tablespoons milk or cream (see note above)
DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 9X13-inch pan (see note above) with cooking spray and set aside.
For the bars, in a large bowl, cream together the butter, brown and granulated sugars, sour cream, egg, and vanilla until well-mixed, 1-2 minutes.
Blend in the bananas and mix.
Stir in the flour, baking soda and salt and mix for just a minute or two until combined.
Pour the batter evenly into the prepared pan and bake for 15-20 minutes until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean and the top springs back to the touch.
While the bars are baking, make the frosting by melting the butter in a saucepan or stainless steel (not nonstick) skillet over medium heat (here's a quick tutorial on browning butter). Bring the butter to a gentle simmer, turning the heat down if needed, until the solids lightly brown and the butter smells caramelly and fragrant. Immediately remove from the heat and add the powdered sugar, vanilla and milk, whisking until smooth and creamy. Add more milk if needed to achieve a thick but spreadable consistency.
Let the bars cool for 5-10 minutes and then dollop the frosting over the warm bars and spread in an even layer.
Cool the bars to room temperature. Cut into squares and serve. These keep well-covered for 1-2 days at room temp or refrigerated.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> What a coincidence. I'm planning on making a banana cake
> 
> It's almost the same as yours. Where'd you get your recipe from?



yup it's very similar... the step where you put it in the freezer keeps it very moist.  i found this on food.com & made it a few weeks ago - it was excellent


----------



## pipty (Mar 20, 2016)

Since we're all on the topic of bananas... I really like tokyo banana cakes so i found this recipe which actually works quiteee well despite its looks. I'm not good at making my baked goods look edible. :') But still... don't judge a book by its cover! So here's the recipe!

*Ingredients*
*Sponge:*
3 egg (separated)
50g caster sugar
54g cake flour 
1/4tsp salt
1tbsp milk
1tbsp veg. oil

*Filling:*
70g mashed honey sweet potato
1/2 egg
1/2tbsp corn starch
1tbsp caster sugar (adjust according to your taste)
75g milk
few drops of vanilla essence

*Instructions*
*Filling:*
1. Mix all the ingredients except vanilla essence into a mixing bowl till smooth.
2. Strain it into saucepan and cook over low heat till it thicken.
3. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla essence and set aside to cool.

*Sponge:*
1. Preheat oven to 190C.
2. Lined and greased a 10" by 13" tray and set aside.
3. Sift flour and salt together, set aside.
4. With a cake mixer, whisk egg whites till frothy.
5. Gradually add in sugar and whisk till stiff peaks form.
6. Switch speed to medium and gradually add in egg yolks, whisk for another minute until well combined.
7. Fold flour into meringue lightly in 3 portions until well blended.
8. Mix milk and oil together and fold into batter until well combined.
9. Pour batter into prepared tray and smooth surface. 
10.Bake in preheated oven for 10mins.
11.Remove tray from oven, immediately over turn sponge onto a grease proof paper with crust facing down.
12.Peel off grease proof paper and leave it to cool on wire rack.

*Assemble cake:*
1. Turn sponge over and peel off grease proof paper together with crust. (You may use a sharp knife to slowly trim off the crust.)
2. Cut sponge into 4 equal pieces.
3. Spoon custard into piping bag.
4. Tear a piece of plastic cling wrap and place it on table top.
5. Place sponge on it, pipe custard onto sponge and roll it up.
6. Twist both ends to secure roll. Do not roll too tight as sponge will flatten. 
7. Arrange cake into a semi-circle/half round loaf pan. 
8. Rest cake in fridge to stabilize it shape.
9. Remove plastic wrap and serve.


It's supposed to look like this (hopefully): 






Mine didn't look like that AT ALL but still tastes good heh!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 21, 2016)

Soon (it's 1 am where I live)
IL update the first post to make it the official
Share recipes thread


----------



## inkling (Mar 21, 2016)

Does anybody have a fave recipe for chocolate pudding pie they've tried?


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

Whenever I go to Disneyland, the food is so bad... the only thing I've ever enjoyed there is the gumbo from Cafe Orleans.  They actually will give you the recipe if you ask for it - so here it is 


*New Orleans Gumbo from Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans, Disneyland*

Serves 6-8

1/2 cup butter, softened at room temperature
1 cup flour
10 cups chicken stock
1/2 cup celery, finely diced
1/2 cup onion, finely diced
1/2 cup chicken, finely diced
1/2 cup andouille sausage, finely diced
1/2 cup tasso ham, finely diced
1 cup tomatoes, finely diced
1/2 cup okra, finely diced
Salt to taste
1/2 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp gumbo file
Dirty rice (1/2 cup to 1 cup per person)
Green onions for garnish
Crusty bread for dipping

Melt butter in a large pot; add flour to make a roux (pronounced ?rue?). Cook the roux for 15 minutes on low-medium heat, stirring occasionally. Add onion and celery; cook for 5 minutes on medium-high heat. Add chicken stock about a cup at a time, making sure the roux is completely dissolved. Simmer for 10 minutes. {This would be a great time to start the rice.} Cook ?dirty rice? (You can use the Zatarain?s Dirty Rice Mix) or to simplify it you can use plain long grain rice. Add all the remaining ingredients to the gumbo and return to a simmer. Adjust salt to taste.

Serve gumbo over rice and garnish with green onions to make it pretty. Don?t forget the crusty bread.

*This dish could easily be made vegetarian by removing the meats.
*If spicy scares you, cut back on the cayenne.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 23, 2016)

Bumping this


----------



## Aquari (Mar 23, 2016)

alright its weird but bear with me, you gonna need: 1-spicy shrimp flavored souper meal (a type of cheap ramen), 2- A tin of sardines, 3- a tin of oysters 4- a tin of octopus, 5- a tin of kipper snacks (herring), so basically you put the souper-meal in the microwave for 5mins then when its ready mix in all of the canned seafood (drain out the water from the cans first!) then enjoy!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 26, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## pipty (Mar 28, 2016)

Made tea eggs and loved them. Always been a fan of these. Here's the recipe:

*Chinese Tea Leaf Eggs Recipe*

Yields: 12 | Prep Time: 15 Minutes | Cook Time: 2 Hours

Ingredients:

12 eggs
4 cups water
6 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
3 tablespoons Chinese pu-er tea leaf
1 cinnamon stick
1 star anise
3 cloves
1/2 teaspoon Chinese five-spice powder
1 teaspoon sugar

Method:

Add 4 cups of water to a medium pot and gently drop in the eggs. Make sure the water covers the eggs. Bring the water to boil on high heat. Boil for about 10 minutes or so to make sure the eggs are cooked.

Transfer the hard-boiled eggs out of the hot boiling water and rinse them with cold water. Using the back of a teaspoon, gently tap the eggshell to crack the shell. Return the eggs to the water and add in the remaining ingredients. Bring the tea mixture to a boil and immediately turn the heat to low. Simmer for 2 hours (the longer the simmering, the better the taste). Add more water if needed. Serve immediately or leave the tea eggs in the mixture overnight to further develop the color and flavor.

For serving, I like dipping my Chinese tea leaf eggs with a little soy sauce, but they are flavorful without any additional condiments. If you don’t have Chinese tea leaves, you can use black tea or regular tea bags.

Asian fuds.


----------



## Noot (Mar 28, 2016)

I now really want to bake stuff


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Simple No Ice Cream Maker Raspberry Sherbet
I made this today with frozen raspberries and it was divine!
Ingredients.
12 oz frozen or fresh raspberries
1 cup milk whole or reduced
1/2 cup half and half. 
2/3 cup sugar

Can Also be made with raspberries and simple syrup for a sorbet if that is what you fancy!
Mash raspberries in a sieve to collect puree then throw away seeds, mix in the remaining ingredients in a metal pan. Put in freezer than break up ice crystals every hour for 4-6 hours or until firm. Scoop and enjoy!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 28, 2016)

^ Wow, that sounds really delicious.

I made this last night. It was really tasty. I plan to make it again at some point. You'll pretty much have to go to some sort of Asian grocery store to buy these ingredients. Maybe it sounds goofy, but part of the reason I moved to Atlanta when I had to move away from Japan was because Atlanta is a city in the south that actually has a bunch of good Asian grocery stores. I finally bought myself a tub of miso paste on Saturday, so I had to use some of it!

*Miso Grilled Chicken* (this recipe is not mine)

Ingredients

    1/4 cup white Miso paste*
    3 Tbsp Mirin
    2 Tbsp Sake
    1 Tbsp sugar
    1 Tbsp soy sauce
    4 chicken thighs

*  I actually used awase miso. Awase miso is a mix between white and red miso. It's a better all purpose kind. I recommend people here buy that kind, if you're the type who isn't going to use it all the time. It ended up super tasty even with the different kind of miso.

Instructions

1. Mix Miso, Mirin, Sake, sugar, and soy sauce in a bowl. Marinade chicken thighs in Miso mixture for at least 3 hours, or overnight.
2. Preheat oven to 425F. Wipe marinade liquid well from chicken** and place chicken on oiled aluminum foil spread over a sheet pan.
3. Bake for 15 minutes, turn over and bake 10-15 minutes more until cooked through.

** I didn't "wipe it well". I actually just let it drip off as much as it reasonably would, and then put it on the pan. It makes it have a stronger miso flavor that way, but I like miso. Again, it ended up super tasty.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyway, this is a neat little thing I made today. It's a mug cake. I have no idea where I found the recipe so I can't credit, sorry. 
Edit; forgot to mention it's also vegan friendly if you put plant milk in it


3 tbsp cocoa powder
3 tbsp flour
a little bit of salt (like really little ok)
2 tbsp sugar or anything really, like you can use honey, agave syrup or whatever
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
2 tbsp oil but you can use mashed banana or applesauce (I used applesauce and it was amazing)
3 tbsp any milk
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
Instructions: Mix the dry things first really, really well. Then mix everything together and microwave it for 30 seconds. (I actually had to microwave it for a minute and a half but ok)

****ATTENTION:* Don't microwave with a spoon inside or anything metal pls


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Here is my recipe for *Fettuccine Alfredo*, it is so good, very simple to cook and will impress anyone you make this for.  It is extremely fattening, so I only make this occasionally as a treat - this taste better than any Italian restaurant.  You can add grilled chicken or broccoli if you want.
> 
> 
> 16 oz of dry pasta
> ...



that sounds like heaven


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> that sounds like heaven



it really is! i wish i could eat it all the time, but it's sooooo fattening, but i do make it a couple times a month as a treat.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 18, 2016)

Let's share more


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2016)

I am going to be making my boyfriend THIS cake for his birthday, it's a strawberry marble cake, but I am going to make a whipped cream frosting instead that is much less sweet and maybe make it into a bunt cake and then put sugared strawberries in the middle crevice. =] (I also am only going to put like a few drops of dye not the whole bottle like it says or whatever cause that's gross.)


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2016)

AHhhh I've been looking for this thread ahh I found it!

Ok so Awhile back I decided to put a spin on my school teacher's grilled chocolate sandwich (like a grilled cheese but with out the cheese)

So here's how it goes

*S'more peanut butter grilled chocolate sandwich.*

1. 2 slices of Bread (more if you have more chocolate to make a double decker or big stack.)
2. Peanut butter (I would recommend crunchy!)
3. Chocolate bar (anyone you would like, do not use caramel tho)
4. marshmallows (around 2)
5. Gram crackers (also around 2)
6. Butter
7. a small pan

First what you are going to do is spread the peanut butter on the bread until satisfied, after that put the full chocolate bar on the sandwich, if its too big, break it up and put it in. Warm up the pan. Put butter on one side of the sandwich and place that side on pan. While sandwich is on the pan, put butter on the side that is up. Cook until chocolate has melted and the outside is to your liking. Removed sandwich from pan. Grab 2 marshmallows and 2 gram crackers and place one marshmallow on each cracker. Microwave until they begin to swell up and puff. Take the marshmallows out and carefully open the sandwich, Place the gram cracker and marshmallows in the middle of the sandwich and close. 

Recommended: Lots of napkins for the gooey mess when you bite into it.

Its rlly good and all i did was add gram crackers and marshmallows to it. Show me pics if you did it and your thoughts!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's a *New York Cheesecake* recipe.  It's dense & creamy 

Ingredients
15 graham crackers, crushed
2 tablespoons butter, melted
4 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese
1 1/2 cups white sugar
3/4 cup milk

4 eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup all-purpose flour

Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 9 inch springform pan.
In a medium bowl, mix graham cracker crumbs with melted butter. Press onto bottom of springform pan.
In a large bowl, mix cream cheese with sugar until smooth. Blend in milk, and then mix in the eggs one at a time, mixing just enough to incorporate. Mix in sour cream, vanilla and flour until smooth. Pour filling into prepared crust.
Bake in preheated oven for 1 hour. Turn the oven off, and let cake cool in oven with the door closed for 5 to 6 hours; this prevents cracking. Chill in refrigerator until serving.


----------



## boujee (Apr 19, 2016)

Any recipes for some mild spicy soup? I was going to make chicken and dumplings but I mostly wanted it for the broth and vegetables.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2016)

Gamzee, maybe you can try *Chicken Tortilla Soup*

I usually omit the hominy because I can't find it at the grocery store I go to

Ingredients
1 onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1 (10.5 ounce) can condensed chicken broth
1 1/4 cups water
1 cup whole corn kernels, cooked
1 cup white hominy
1 (4 ounce) can chopped green chile peppers
1 (15 ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
2 boneless chicken breast halves, cooked and cut into bite-sized pieces
crushed tortilla chips
sliced avocado
shredded Monterey Jack cheese
chopped green onions

Directions
In a medium stock pot, heat oil over medium heat. Saute onion and garlic in oil until soft. Stir in chili powder, oregano, tomatoes, broth, and water. Bring to a boil, and simmer for 5 to 10 minutes.
Stir in corn, hominy, chiles, beans, cilantro, and chicken. Simmer for 10 minutes.
Ladle soup into individual serving bowls, and top with crushed tortilla chips, avocado slices, cheese, and chopped green onion.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone got any recipes for when you're recovering from a mild illness? My sense of smell (and thus my sense of taste) has been completely obliterated and I guess I need really spicy food. I don't know.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Anyone got any recipes for when you're recovering from a mild illness? My sense of smell (and thus my sense of taste) has been completely obliterated and I guess I need really spicy food. I don't know.



Here's a simple recipe for *Spicy Arrabiata Penne*

Ingredients
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 pound penne rigate (penne pasta with ridges)
1/4 cup olive oil
3 cloves garlic, chopped
One 26.42-ounce container chopped tomatoes, such as Pomi
1/2 teaspoon red chile flakes
1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning
6 leaves fresh basil, chopped, plus more for garnish
Parmigiano-Reggiano, for garnish


Directions

Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add kosher salt to the boiling water, then add the pasta. Cook according to the package instructions, about 9 minutes.

In a large skillet over medium-high heat, add the olive oil and heat until the oil starts to shimmer. Add the garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant, 1 to 2 minutes. Add the chopped tomatoes, red chile flakes, Italian seasoning and salt and pepper to taste. Bring to a boil and cook for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and add the chopped basil.

Drain the pasta and add it to the sauce. Garnish with Parmigiano-Reggiano flakes and more basil and serve


----------



## Peter (Apr 19, 2016)

Black Bean Burgers are really simple to make and are very tasty:
(although i hate when recipes have stuff measured in cups in them bc i never know how much that is lmao)

Ingredients:
2 cans black beans
1 onion
3 garlic cloves
2 carrots
1/2 cup oats
1 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 Tbsp. olive oil
1 tsp cumin 
1/2 tsp coriander 
1/2 tsp chili powder
 1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
Salt and pepper
Buns

Method:
→ Heat one tablespoon of olive oil in a pan. 
→ Combine onions, garlic, salt, and pepper and cook until onions are translucent. 
→ Add carrots, cumin, coriander, chili powder, and cayenne pepper until carrots are tender. Remove pan from heat.
→ In a bowl, mash the beans and then add the contents of the pan along with the soy sauce and quick oats. 
→ Mix and form four patties. 
→ Place in freezer for 30 minutes to set. 
→ Cook patties on a pan coated in cooking spray over medium heat, flipping halfway.
→ Make your burger.

I usually top mine with avocado, red onion, lettuce, and sweet chili sauce and it's delicious.


This recipe is from *Buzzfeed* so there's a little quick video to go with it:


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 19, 2016)

Pxter said:


> Black Bean Burgers are really simple to make and are very tasty:
> (although i hate when recipes have stuff measured in cups in them bc i never know how much that is lmao)
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...



this looks really good!  I had an amazing black bean burger at restaurant, but they stopped making them the last time I was there so I'll give this a try


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

Here is the recipe for one of my favorite sweets, Peanut Butter Fudge!!

1/2 cup butter 
2 1/4 cups brown sugar 
1/2 cup milk 
3/4 cup peanut butter 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 3 
1/2 cups confectioners' sugar


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 20, 2016)

This recipes it's delicious 
I'm gonna do it on Saturday with my own touches
Because I don't like the way he cook the ribs

It's call molten lasagna


----------



## boujee (Apr 21, 2016)

Any recipes for excessive hot cheese besides pizza.


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Any recipes for excessive hot cheese besides pizza.


Maybe try homemade Mac n cheese? I don't have a recipe though so maybe someone has one they've had success with.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Any recipes for excessive hot cheese besides pizza.



maybe you'd like *Corn and Cheese Enchiladas*

Ingredients

8 6-inch corn tortillas
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
5 scallions, white and light green parts, chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 1/2 cups fresh corn kernels (from 2 medium ears)
1/2 cup whole milk
Salt
2 cups grated pepper Jack
1 10-oz. can enchilada sauce


Preheat oven to 350?F. Stack tortillas, wrap in foil and bake until softened, 8 to 10 minutes.

While tortillas are baking, oil a 7-by-11-inch glass baking dish. Warm 1 Tbsp. oil in large skillet over medium-high heat. Add scallions and garlic, and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in corn and milk and cook, stirring occasionally, until thickened, 7 to 10 minutes. Season with salt.

Remove tortillas from foil. Set aside 1/2 cup cheese. Spoon a heaping tablespoon of corn mixture in center of a tortilla. Sprinkle with a heaping tablespoon of cheese. Roll up tortilla and set in dish, seam side down. Repeat with remaining tortillas, overlapping them slightly. Pour enchilada sauce over tortillas and sprinkle with reserved 1/2 cup cheese. Bake until bubbling, about 20 minutes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Any recipes for excessive hot cheese besides pizza.


do you love lasagna?
I have an extremely cheesy lasagna recipes and it's homemade I can say if you really want that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ingredients
for meat:
2 pack of ground meat
Onion
Green pepper
Tomatoes
BBQ
Mozarella cheese

For pasta
Lasagna pasta
Salt 

Other:
1 pack of shredded cheese this flavors:
Mozarella
Parmesean
Cheddar
Pizza flavor
Sauce (my favorite mark is call "prego"

What to do
1. Cook meat (you can do it on your way) but put cheese in the process so the meat have cheese
2. Cook pasta (do it your way)
3. Put the ingredients in the ways
  A. Pasta
   B. Meat
     C. Cheese (all flavors)
       D. Sauce
          E. Repeat another cape
For the 3 cape don't put meat
Just in this one put sauce first
Then all cheese
4. Put it in the oven  to cook for 30 minutes

Done a homemade cheesy lasagna


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Here is the recipe for one of my favorite sweets, Peanut Butter Fudge!!
> 
> 1/2 cup butter
> 2 1/4 cups brown sugar
> ...



I wanted to make this for my boyfriend but he's a vegan so for those vegans out there, you can eat some peanut butter fudge too!



> *VEGAN PEANUT BUTTER FUDGE*
> 
> *Servings:* 8
> 
> ...



I made it and it was suuuuuuuper tasty! <3


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 21, 2016)

Any recipes for petite serlion steak? I've had a package in the freezer for months and I don't know how to cook it.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2016)

i dont know if i already posted a recipe here, but i'll post one anyway! this recipe is what i like to call: "the seafood deluxe" 

*things you'll need:*

1 souper-meal (or any kind of ramen,)  use whatever flavor you want but spicy shrimp works best!

1 can of smoked oysters

1 can of sardines

1 can of herring (optional)

*how to make it:*

put the ramen in the microwave for about 4 mins. or if youre making it on the stove, cook it until the noodles are how you like them!

once the ramen is done mix in all the canned seafood (its best if you take out the bones!) 

enjoy!!

this recipe might sound weird and disgusting, but trust me its SO GOOD, definitely a good way to reward yourself for a productive week!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Let's share more


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I wanted to make this for my boyfriend but he's a vegan so for those vegans out there, you can eat some peanut butter fudge too!
> 
> 
> 
> I made it and it was suuuuuuuper tasty! <3



I want peanut butter fudge now


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 24, 2016)

This is a family favorite from cooks.com. i normally use apricot-pineapple jam and 1 cup of Catalina. I've heard of people using peach jam or orange marmalade for a different flavor but I just stick to my favored flavor. I normally make rice and vegetables with it. I hope you all enjoy.

FESTIVE CHICKEN	 
1 bottle Wish Bone Russian dressing
1 c. mayonnaise
1/2 pt. apricot jam
2 pkg. Lipton's onion soup mix
Chicken pieces (breasts, legs, thighs) or lg. fryer, cut up
Mix first four ingredients together, mix well. Pour over chicken pieces place in flat baking pan. Bake approximately 1 hour at 350 degrees. May be frozen for several weeks and then baked day of use. For large groups may double sauce. Goes a long way.


----------



## boujee (Apr 24, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> do you love lasagna?
> I have an extremely cheesy lasagna recipes and it's homemade I can say if you really want that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i love lasagna lol
i actually made some yesterday, extra cheesy uwu


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> i love lasagna lol
> i actually made some yesterday, extra cheesy uwu


I love lasagna too and cheese is the best thing so of course tons of cheese

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can even add ricotta cheese to it


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2016)

If you want to try making macarons but think it?s a little to daunting, you can try this method that uses an Italian merengue instead of the typical French merengue.  This method is more fool proof, the shells seem to be a little bit more delicate and texture is a little different but you?ll avoid a lot of tears with this method especially if it?s your first time trying to make them. 

*Macarons with Chocolate Ganache filling *

Ingredients
-150 g almond flour
-150 g powdered sugar
-55 + 55 g egg whites
-150 g granulated sugar
-50 g water
-gel coloring (optional)

Directions:
1. Preheat the oven to 165 С/325 F.
2. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.
3. Sift almond flour and powdered sugar into a large bowl (it?s better to sift dry ingredients twice, just to make sure you don?t have large pieces in the mixture). Set aside.
4. In a heavy-bottom saucepan, combine granulated sugar and water.
5. Cook it, stirring occasionally, over medium-high heat until the syrup reaches soft ball stage.
6. NB: If you have a candy thermometer ? temp should reach 118 C/244 F. If not, use a glass of room-temperature water and check out the readiness of syrup by dropping it into the water. When the drop of syrup becomes a soft ball by touch, it?s ready to use.
7. Once the syrup is almost done, place 55 g room temperature egg whites with a pinch of sugar in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment.
8. Start whipping egg whites on medium speed until they can hold soft peaks.
9. Slowly pour hot syrup into the eggs and continue whipping mixture until it reaches stiff glossy texture.
10. If you want to add color to your macarons, now is the time to do it! Add a few drops of desired gel coloring and thoroughly stir it into mixture, whip once again.
11. Pour the remaining 55 g of egg whites and add dry ingredients to the meringue.
12. Stir everything with a spatula until batter has thick consistency.
13. Test check: fold batter over itself and if it completely dissolves after 15-20 seconds, it?s ready. It?s better to do this check often to reach right consistency.
14. Pour the batter into piping bag with a plain tip.
15. Begin piping circles (about 3.5-4 cm/1.5 in diameter) to the prepared baking sheet leaving enough space between them. You want to have macarons halves as even as possible, so you can either draw circles on the back side of the parchment paper or try do your best while piping.
16. When the first sheet is full, take and hit it hard against your counter several times. It will allow you to release air bubbles from the batter and smooth the peaks, if any.
17. Let macarons rest uncovered for 30-50 minutes or until they feel dry by gentle touch.
18. Place the sheet into the oven and immediately reduce the heat till 150 С/300 F.
19. Bake for 8 minutes, it should be enough to get nice signature ?feet? on your macarons.
20. After that, open oven for a second, close it and continue to bake halves for another 8-10 minutes.
21. Once the macarons are crisp and shiny, get the sheet out of the oven and carefully transfer parchment paper with macarons to a cooling rack. Let cool completely.
22. Repeat the steps with remaining batter.
23. Get chocolate mixture out of the fridge and beat it in the mixer to get silky consistency.
24. Pipe the filling on one cookie and cover it with another one pressing gently. Repeat with remaining cookies and filling.
25. Place all macarons in air-tight container and refrigerate overnight.



FOR THE FILLING
-200 g chocolate chunks
-160 g heavy cream

FOR THE FILLING
1. Place 1/3 of the chocolate into microwave-safe bowl.
2. Select mode appropriate for melting (or set power level to 50%) and place bowl in the microwave for 15-20 seconds.
3. Remove the bowl and stir chocolate with a spatula.
4. Add more chunks and heat for another 20 seconds.
5. Repeat adding/stirring process until all chocolate is melted.
6. Meanwhile, place heavy cream in saucepan and bring it to boil over medium heat.
7. Gradually pour the cream into melted chocolate and combine it to reach nice glossy consistency.
8. Cover the bowl with a plastic wrap.
9. Once the mixture reaches room temperature, let it sit in the fridge for 2 hours.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 25, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> If you want to try making macarons but think it’s a little to daunting, you can try this method that uses an Italian merengue instead of the typical French merengue.  This method is more fool proof, the shells seem to be a little bit more delicate and texture is a little different but you’ll avoid a lot of tears with this method especially if it’s your first time trying to make them.
> 
> *Macarons with Chocolate Ganache filling *
> 
> ...



I love macarons but why must it be so complicated!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 29, 2016)

bumping for today


----------



## Cozimnormal (Apr 29, 2016)

This is a recipe for a funfetti cake that I make all the time, its absolutely delicious!
CAKE
1 and 2/3 cup (210g) all-purpose flour, careful not to overmeasure
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup (1 stick or 115 g) unsalted butter, melted
3/4 cup (150g) granulated sugar
1/4 cup (50g) packed light brown sugar
1 large egg
1/4 cup (60g) yogurt  (plain or vanilla; or greek yogurt; or sour cream)
3/4 cup (180ml) milk (cow's milk; or soy milk; or almond milk)
1 Tablespoon (15ml) vanilla extract
2/3 cup (90g) sprinkles (not nonpareils)
VANILLA BUTTERCREAM
1 cup (2 sticks or 230g) unsalted butter, softened to room temperature
3-4 cups (360-480g) powdered (confectioners') sugar
1/4 cup (60ml) heavy cream (see note above about substituting milk or half-and-half)
2 and 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
salt, as needed
Directions:

Preheat oven to 350F degrees. Spray a 9-inch springform or baking pan (round or square) generously with nonstick spray. Set aside.

In a medium bowl, mix together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Set aside. In a large microwave-safe bowl, melt butter in the microwave. Whisk in the sugars vigorously getting out any brown sugar lumps - mixture will be gritty. Whisk in egg, yogurt, milk, and vanilla extract until combined. Slowly mix in dry ingredients until no lumps remain. Batter will be thick. Slowly stir in sprinkles, but do not overmix because the sprinkles will bleed their color.

Pour/spoon batter into prepared cake pan. This cake takes around 33-37 minutes to bake. What I suggest is to bake it for 20 minutes, then cover loosely with aluminum foil (loosely to avoid the top from sticking to the foil) and continue baking for 13-17 more minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Allow to cool.

To make the frosting, beat softened butter on medium speed with an electric or stand mixer. Beat for 3 minutes until smooth and creamy. Add powdered sugar, cream, and vanilla extract with the mixer running. Increase to high speed and beat for 3 minutes. Add more powdered sugar if frosting is too thin or more cream if mixture is too thick. Add 1/4 teaspoon (or more) if frosting is too sweet. Frost cooled cake as desired and top with sprinkles. There may be leftover frosting depending how much you wish to use.

Cake stays fresh covered at room temperature or in the refrigerator for 5 days.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Apr 29, 2016)

If anyone is interested in a *simple* milkshake with a fun twist here is my take on the Applebee's Oreo Milkshake:
Ingredients
-3 or more scoops of ice cream {depending on thickness desired}.  You can choose chocolate or vanilla ice cream
- 1 1/2 cups of milk
- 4 oreos {i use regular but you can use any flavor you want}
Process
-Just blend!  I own a vitamix and use the "frozen dessert" option.  If you have a regular blender, just blend to the thickness you'd like!


----------



## OviRy8 (Apr 29, 2016)

Even though it's nowhere near Christmas yet, here's a Christmas recipe!

*Chocolate Star Bread*

*Ingredients:*
3 packs of pizza base mix [mixed] (You might also be able to use puff pastry) (You can also make your own dough if you prefer)
1 jar of Nutella or chocolate spread
2 eggs (whites only)

*Instructions:*
Mix dough mix with water until consistent
Chop the dough into fourths
Roll out each piece until nice and thin
Take a plate and put it over the dough; cut with a knife around the plate to form a circular shape with the dough
Spread Nutella or your choice of chocolate spread; keep going until you put the fourth piece of dough on; the fourth piece should not have spread
Transfer onto baking tray with parchment paper
Place glass cup in the center of the circle
Cut into 16ths
Remove glass
Carefully twist two adjacent dough strips twice; keep going until all 16 are twisted
Squeeze two adjacent dough strip's ends together
Coat with egg whites
Bake for about 15 minutes at around 355 degrees Fahrenheit.
Take out when nice and golden

Source: DaveHax on YouTube


----------



## p e p p e r (May 1, 2016)

For Naomy <3

*Zebra Popcorn*

Ingredients

? cup unpopped popcorn kernels
1? cup brown sugar
? cup sweetened condensed milk
? cup light corn syrup
? cup butter (1 stick)
? tsp salt
? tsp baking soda
? cup white chocolate chips
? cup milk chocolate chips
2 tsp coconut oil, divided


Instructions

1) Preheat your oven to 200 degrees.

2) Pop your popcorn kernels using an air popper or microwave.

3) In a large microwavable bowl, put your brown sugar, condensed milk, corn syrup, butter and salt.

4) Microwave for 3 sets of 2 minutes, stirring in between each.

5) Add your baking soda and stir in.

6) Pour your caramel over your popped popcorn in a large bowl and mix it all together.

7) Pour your caramel popcorn onto two baking sheets lined with parchment paper and spread evenly.

8) Place in your preheated oven and bake for 1 hour, stirring every 15 minutes.

9) Remove from oven and allow to cool.

10) Place your white chocolate chips with 1 tsp coconut oil in a small microwavable bowl and your milk chocolate with 1 tsp coconut oil in another.

11) Using a spoon (or put each chocolate in a small ziplock and snip the corner with scissors) drizzle the chocolate over the top of all your popcorn in a striped fashion. Allow to harden.

12) Break into pieces and store in ziplock bags for up to 1 week.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 1, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> For Naomy <3
> 
> *Zebra Popcorn*
> 
> ...



Omg the recipe <3 your amazing pepper
Thank you so much I'm actually drooling right now of how delicious omg I'm gonna do this like no one it's gonna stop me...God it look so good

Thank you so much like you have no idea


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 3, 2016)

INGREDIENTS
1⁄2 cup butter or 1⁄2 cup margarine, at room temp
1 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 teaspoons baking powder
1⁄4 teaspoon salt
2 cups all-purpose flour
1⁄2 cup milk
2 1⁄2 cups fresh blueberries or 2 1⁄2 cups frozen blueberries

For Topping
1 tablespoon granulated sugar, mixed with
1⁄4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

DIRECTIONS
Heat oven to 375?.
Grease 18 regular-size muffin cups (or 12 large size muffins).
In bowl, mix butter until creamy. Add sugar and beat until pale and fluffy.
Add eggs one at a time, beating after each.
Beat in vanilla, baking powder and salt.
With spoon, fold in half of flour then half of milk into batter; repeat.
Fold in blueberries.
Spoon into muffin cups and sprinkle topping onto each muffin.
Bake 15 to 20 minutes, until golden brown and springy to touch.

I posted in here the other day with my funfetti cake but then I discovered this recipe and omg!!! I think I ate all my hard work within an hour of them coming out of the oven xD


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 3, 2016)

Everyone is sharing dessert and snack recipes but I am going to share my super simple, super tasty bolognese sauce recipe! It is literally the most simple recipe ever, no need for any unnecessary extras but it is still so meaty (you can sub out the meat for veggie alternatives tho!) and tomatoey! I prefer this recipe to pre made sauces or even restaurant made bolognese.

*ColourBandit's family bolognese recipe: (serves 4 comfortably but can easily be bulked up or shrunk down!)*
Ingredients-
1 pack of mince meat (any kind will do, I prefer lean mince beef, but lamb, chicken or Quorn mince will do)
1 stock jelly pot or cube (matching your chosen mince)
1 can of sliced mushrooms, drained
1 can of chopped tomatoes
1 red onion, chopped into small chunks (you can use regular onions but I find red to provide a better flavour)
Tomato pur?e to taste.

Method-
1) brown off the mince meat in a deep frying pan with your choice of oil (standard vegetable oil will do).
2) once the meat is brown add the chopped red onions to the pan and stir until softened.
3) add the drained chopped mushrooms (they must be drained otherwise the sauce will be too watery! Or you can buy fresh mushrooms and chop them yourself).
4) add the chopped tomatoes including the juices (do not drain these as the juices add to the flavour!)
5) stir in the stock cube, (I prefer to use stock jelly pots as the stock is better distributed) cover and leave to simmer until the sauce has reduced (got less watery)
6) once the sauce has reduced add the tomato pur?e to taste.
You are now done! Serve with your choice of pasta.

Top tip, make a larger pan of the sauce and save what you don't use, either freeze to eat at later time (remember to check the safe freezing lengths for the chosen meat in your sauce!) or make into a lasagne! (2+ meals made with the effort of one!)

As I said, yes this looks way too simple, but there is absolutely no need to add carrots, peas, etc. to it! I converted my boyfriend with this, his parents used to make it with less meat, no stock added carrots, peas and spices but it did not taste how a bolognese should!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

Another one for Naomy

*Zebra Cake*

Ingredients

4 eggs
1 cup (200g) sugar
1 cup butter (200 g), at room temperature 1 cup (240 ml) milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
3 cups (375g) flour
2 tsp (10 g) baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
For the chocolate batter
3 tbsp (25g) cocoa powder
1/4 cup (50ml) milk
1 tbsp (15g) sugar

Directions

1. Grease and line with parchment paper, a 24 cm (9 in) round cake pan. Preheat oven at 180 (350 F).
2. Whisk together in a large bowl the dry ingredients, flour salt and baking powder. Set aside.
3. In another bowl mix the cocoa powder with 1/4 cup milk and 1 tbsp of sugar.
4. Mix butter with sugar until creamy. Add eggs one at a time and mix until well incorporated. Add vanilla extract.
5. With the mixer on low, alternate adding gradually milk and flour mixture until all is well incorporated.
6. Remove two cups of the batter and mix them with the chocolate mixture.
7. Use one tablespoon for each batter to create the layers of batter on the prepared pan. Begin from the middle of the pan, take one spoon of white batter then over it add a spoon of chocolate batter and repeat this steps until all batter has been used. (If you don't have the patience to make these layers just add one batter on top of the other and create swirls with a knife or fork to create the marbled effect)
8. Bake for 50-60 minutes until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.
9. Remove from oven and let cool for 15 minutes on a cooling rack before removing from the pan.
10. Serve as it is or top with chocolate glaze.


----------



## Cass123 (May 4, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Another one for Naomy
> 
> *Zebra Cake*
> 
> ...


This looks wonderful. I'll have to try it sometime. Plus it's been forever since I've had a marbled cake. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 4, 2016)

Pepper your torturing me with good food <3 I love it


----------



## p e p p e r (May 4, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Pepper your torturing me with good food <3 I love it



haha! I have to find all the zebra themed recipes for you!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 9, 2016)

Bumping this so it won't get lost


----------



## Cass123 (May 10, 2016)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/229061/jicama-zebra-fries/
This is a great healthy snack or alternative to French fries. I just tried it and its wonderful. There wasn't zebra stripes like the recipe said though.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 11, 2016)

*APPLE GALETTE*

INGREDIENTS

1 3/4 cups all purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) chilled unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
2 tablespoons (or more) ice water
1 1/2 pounds Granny Smith apples, peeled, cored, cut into 1/8-inch-thick slices
4 tablespoons sugar, divided
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon peel
1/4 cup apricot preserves
Whole milk


PREPARATION

Blend flour and salt in processor. Add butter and blend, using on/off turns, until mixture resembles coarse meal. Add 2 tablespoons ice water and blend just until dough begins to clump together, adding more ice water by teaspoonfuls if dough is dry. Gather dough into ball; flatten into disk. Wrap in plastic and chill 1 hour. DO AHEAD: Can be made 2 days ahead. Keep dough chilled. Soften slightly at room temperature before rolling out.

Roll out dough between sheets of parchment paper to 1/8-inch-thick round, 14 inches in diameter. Remove top sheet of parchment. Using bottom sheet as aid, transfer dough on parchment to large unrimmed baking sheet. Chill 15 minutes.

Preheat oven to 450?F. Combine apple slices, 2 tablespoons sugar, and lemon peel in medium bowl; toss to blend. Spread preserves over crust, leaving 1 1/2-inch plain border. Arrange apple slices in concentric circles atop preserves, overlapping slightly. Using parchment as aid, fold plain crust border up over apples, pinching any cracks in crust. Brush crust with milk. Sprinkle crust edges and apples with remaining 2 tablespoons sugar.

Bake galette 20 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 375?F and continue baking until crust is golden, about 30 minutes longer. Remove from oven. Slide long thin knife between parchment and galette. Let stand at least 10 minutes. Cut into wedges and serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## etsusho (May 12, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> *APPLE GALETTE*
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ...



That looks so cute! I try to bake when I can, but I think the last time was just a batch of madeleines like a month ago. I def want to try to do something like this, though! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 12, 2016)

I haven't tried this technique yet, but it looks absolutely amazing!! I'm going to test it soon, but it seems like it will be tricky to get it so smooth - I have to figure out what type of cake will work with this glaze - seems like a cheesecake would be a safe way to start 

*Mirror Marble Cake Glaze*

Ingredients: 20 g Gelatin Powder, 120 g Water, 300 g Glucose, 300 g Sugar, 150 g Water, 200 g Sweetened Cond Milk, 300 g Chocolate (White, Milk, Dark or a combination), Food Coloring

Steps:
1) Bloom the gelatin in the water;
2) Boil the glucose, sugar & water;
3) Remove from heat and add the gelatin;
4) Add the cond milk;
5) Pour over chocolate and buerre mix to remove air bubbles;
Use at 35C/95F.

The marbling effect is achieved by pouring different color glazes together over the cake.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

*Fluffy Pancakes*

Ingredients

* 1 cup buttermilk
* 1 cup all-purpose flour
* 2 tablespoons white sugar
* 1 teaspoons a   baking powder
* 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 2 eggs (separate yolk & egg whites) 
* 2 tablespoons butter, melted


Directions
* Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a large mixing bowl. Whisk egg yolk and butter into buttermilk. Pour the flour mixture into the wet ingredients and whisk until lumps are gone. Whipped egg whites till very foamy or soft peaks and fold gently into the mixture (do not skip this step - whipping the egg whites is what makes these pancakes special - it makes them fluffy)

* Heat a large skillet over medium heat, and melt some butter. Pour 1/4 cupfuls of batter onto the skillet, and cook until bubbles appear on the surface. Flip with a spatula


----------



## etsusho (May 15, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I haven't tried this technique yet, but it looks absolutely amazing!! I'm going to test it soon, but it seems like it will be tricky to get it so smooth - I have to figure out what type of cake will work with this glaze - seems like a cheesecake would be a safe way to start
> 
> *Mirror Marble Cake Glaze*
> 
> ...



Those are so pretty! They look hard to do. I want to know how yours come out!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 15, 2016)

Il share my red velvet later I need to find that video again because it was a video
Then I added my own touches

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> *Fluffy Pancakes*
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...



But this sound good


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 15, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I haven't tried this technique yet, but it looks absolutely amazing!! I'm going to test it soon, but it seems like it will be tricky to get it so smooth - I have to figure out what type of cake will work with this glaze - seems like a cheesecake would be a safe way to start
> 
> *Mirror Marble Cake Glaze*
> 
> ...



For whatever you'd probably want to do a layer of icing or something to smooth it out much like you would when doing fondant. And definitely have it up on cups in a pan or a rack so it can spill over evenly. I love how shiny they all are but I wonder what consistency they have when it dries a bit, since it has gelatin I have a feeling it'd get like.. sticky and slimy eventually. I made geletin bubbles to decorate a cake for my boyfriend and they like melted into the frosting once. They were like these but green and blue.


----------



## N e s s (May 16, 2016)

PBJ sandwichs

Ingredients

-Peanut butter
-2 slices of bread
-Grape jelly

you take a butter knife and you smear the peanut butter on 1 piece of bread, and jelly on the other. Afterwards, put the 2 breads together, and you have a PBJ.
Oh, and bump c:


----------



## dierefuji (May 16, 2016)

Made this in my Home Ec class recently, they're simple and quick to make!
Ingredients:
2 eggs
1/4 cup of ingredient 1 (you can use anything--cheese, ham, pepper, anything you'd like!)
1/4 cup of ingredient 2 (same as above)

Simply crack the eggs into a bowl, beat, and slip into *heat-resistant* zip lock bags.
Pour ingredients 1 and 2 into bag, shake to mix and make sure it is distributed evenly. *Seal out any air left*.
Place bag in boiling water (with the end placed over the rim of the pot, egg mixture completely submerged in water), cook for about 13 minutes, flipping over at about the 7 minute mark.
Simply take the bag out when ready, let cool for a minute or two, snip off end of bag, and slip onto plate.
Garnish with any leftover ingredients you may have.
You can usually cook about 3-6 at a time in one pot, so this recipe is great for large parties!
Usually, though, you shouldn't put more than 2 ingredients. If you do, or want to, for whatever reason, make sure the egg isn't runny when you take it out. If this happens, simply put it in the microwave for 10 seconds. Repeat this as necessary.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 17, 2016)

If anyone has any good slow cooker recipes that they'd like to share that'd be great! I just got a slow cooker and a decent recipe book to go with it but I'd like some suggestions of what to make with it!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 17, 2016)

N e s s said:


> PBJ sandwichs
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...



best recipes ever
you gave me a laugh
good one ness


----------



## Grimsly (May 17, 2016)

*Quick And Easy Banana Bread*

Ingredients:
5oz Self Raising Flour
1/4 Teaspoon of baking powder or bicarbonate of soda
*1 Banana (I find over ripe, brown and gross to be the best!)
*1 Egg
*2oz Soft butter
*5oz Sugar
*1 Teaspoon of vanilla essence or extract
*Pinch of salt

Method:
- Preheat oven to 180C/350F
- Stick the flour and baking soda or bicarbonate of soda in a bowl.
- Blend all ingredients with an * next to it (banana, sugar, butter, etc) until smooth. I use a cheap hand blender.
- Pour mixture over flour and mix until combined.
- If you find the mixture is a bit on the stiff side, you can add a wee bit of milk.
- Pour mix into a loaf tin, stick it in the middle shelf for 40 minutes.

Note: If the top is lovely and golden but the inside is raw and you fear another minute in the oven may burn in, turn the oven off and leave the tin in the (closed) oven for about 15-20 minutes. The heat from the oven should bake the remaining raw mix without burning the top.

*Two Ingredient Pancakes*

Ingredients:
 1 Banana
 2 Eggs

Method:
- Blend your eggs and banana together (Or mash with a fork but the results won't be as nice).
- Heat a frying pan until its really hot!
- Add some oil, let that heat up a bit, swish it round the pan and pour as much of it as you can into a cup. You'll need to do this between each pancake.
- Pour about 2 tablespoons of batter into the middle of the pan and swirl it around to create a thin, small-medium sized pancake.
- After about 30 seconds flip it on the other side and cook that side for another 30 seconds.

Note: It is going to be extremely difficult to flip them because they are very delicate! Use a thin spatula/fish slice so you can get under it easier. If you make the pancakes too big they're probably going to tear when you flip them and if you make them too thick the top half will not be cooked and will be runny but the bottom will be cooked! It'll take a couple of tries but you'll master it quick~


----------



## shannenenen (May 17, 2016)

This is kind of a really simple recipe, but basically I absolutely adore Muddy Buddies (or puppy chow, as some call it). My mom makes it every year in October and we eat it when we paint pumpkins and watch It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. It's a really nostalgic food for me, so when I discovered a single serving recipe for it I fell in love. I make it all the time now. Also, I normally double this recipe because I'm a pig but this is for one serving.

1 cup Rice Chex (or really any other Chex cereal that you prefer, I like Rice Chex for this recipe best)
2 T chocolate chips
1 T peanut butter
1/2 T butter
Splash of vanilla
1/4 cup powdered sugar

Take your chocolate chips, peanut butter, and butter and put them in a microwave safe bowl- I like to use these handy tupperware containers that have lids which will come in handy later but anything is fine as long as it's a pretty good size. A cereal bowl or something a bit bigger works well. Put all those ingredients in there and pop it in the microwave for 30 seconds or until smooth. Usually I have to nuke it for another 10 seconds, stirring after the 30 seconds and then putting it back in. Once your chocolate/peanut butter goodness is melted and smooth, stir in a splash of vanilla.

Now, pour your Chex cereal into your bowl and use a spoon to mix the chocolate mixture in with the cereal and coat it. Be gentle with this step so you don't crush the cereal. At this stage, if you have a tupperware container with a lid, pour the powdered sugar into the mixture and put on the lid. If you don't, that's totally fine! Pour the powdered sugar into a quart sized ziploc bag and put the cereal mixture in on top of it. NOTE: I think that 1/4 cup is a bit too much for this recipe, so you might want to experiment with the amount of powdered sugar you like.

All that's left to do is shake that sucker up and get the powdered sugar to coat the cereal! When I double the recipe and put in 1/2 cup of powdered sugar, I usually end up with a lot of excess sugar, hence why I recommend using less, but do what you want. If you're using a tupperware, you might have to stop in between shaking it to stir to get the chocolate off of the edges and bottom of the bowl so it can be incorporated more with the mix.

And there you have it! My nostalgia treat made in a nice single serving portion- and the best thing is that you really only need to dirty up one bowl!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

It's actually pretty easy to make your own caramels, but you really do need a candy / deep fry thermometer 

*FLEUR DE SEL CARAMELS*

INGREDIENTS

1 cup heavy cream
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into pieces
1 teaspoon fleur de sel*
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1/4 cup water
Special equipment: parchment paper; a deep-fry thermometer

PREPARATION

Line bottom and sides of an 8-inch square baking pan with parchment paper, then lightly oil parchment.

Bring cream, butter, and fleur de sel to a boil in a small saucepan, then remove from heat and set aside.

Boil sugar, corn syrup, and water in a 3- to 4-quart heavy saucepan, stirring until sugar is dissolved. Boil, without stirring but gently swirling pan, until mixture is a light golden caramel.

Carefully stir in cream mixture (mixture will bubble up) and simmer, stirring frequently, until caramel registers 248?F on thermometer, 10 to 15 minutes. Pour into baking pan and cool 2 hours. Cut into 1-inch pieces, then wrap each piece in a 4-inch square of wax paper, twisting 2 ends to close.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

If you Have a sudden Peanut butter craving this is for you 
10/10 Sans Approved Peanut butter mug cake
http://kirbiecravings.com/2014/04/peanut-butter-mug-cake-eggless.html


----------



## Piezahummy (May 18, 2016)

I really like mug cakes ! They are simple , easy to make , fast to make and delicious ! So today I'm gonna give you two recipes of mug cakes !
1- Basic Chocolate Mug Cake
INGREDIENTS
• 1 slice of butter 1cm thick (30g)
• 6 squares of milk chocolate (30g)
• 1 egg
• 2 tbp caster sugar
• 1? tsp vanilla sugar or ? tsp vanilla extract
• 4? tbsp plain flour
• ? tsp baking powder
METHOD
In a mug: melt the butter with the chocolate in the microwave for 30 to 40 seconds (800 watts).
Beat the mixture until smooth, then allow it to cool slightly. One by one, whisk in the egg, sugar, vanilla sugar, flour and baking powder.
Cook in the microwave for one minute 20 seconds (800 watts).
Allow to cool for one minute before eating. 
And now let's get serious ...
2-Oreo Mug Cake !
INGREDIENTS
1 slice of butter 1cm thick (30g)
3 squares of milk chocolate (15g)
1 egg
2 tbsp single cream
1 tsp vanilla sugar or a few drops of vanilla extract
4 tbsp plain flour
? tsp baking powder
3 broken Oreo biscuits
To decorate:
1 broken Oreo biscuit
METHOD
In a mug: melt the butter with the chocolate in the microwave for 30 to 40 seconds (800 watts).
Beat the mixture until smooth and allow it to cool slightly.
One by one, whisk in the egg, cream, vanilla sugar, flour and baking powder. Add the broken Oreos without stirring too much.
Cook in the microwave for one minute 30 seconds (800 watts). Decorate with the broken Oreo.
Allow to cool for one minute before eating.
I hope you like it !


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

guava cheese ball

1 package of shredded cheese (preferably one with many cheese)
2 egg whites
1/4 white flour
and guava in small cubes

grab the 2 egg whites and put them to point of merengue
put the cheese in a bowl and the flour and mix it a bit with the hand
while the eggs get beaten go and cut the guava in small cubes

now put the beaten egg whites in the cheese mix and mix it well
add a little bit more flour so it can hold itself

then grab a bit of the heese and a guava put the guava in the center and covered with cheese then roll into a ball

when you got i all fried them 10-20 minutes will be done
let them cool for 5 minutes
and done


----------



## boujee (May 18, 2016)

May not be a recipe but is there any good suggestions for eating food after donating blood? I'm very lightheaded but also hungry.


----------



## leftTBT (May 18, 2016)

---


----------



## p e p p e r (May 18, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> May not be a recipe but is there any good suggestions for eating food after donating blood? I'm very lightheaded but also hungry.


same as what hotcocoa recommends, iron rich foods like beef, spinach, beans & raisins


----------



## Piezahummy (May 19, 2016)

Strawberry cake :
Ingredients
 2 cups white sugar 1 (3 ounce) 
package strawberry flavored Jell-O?
 1 cup butter, softened 4 eggs (room temperature) 
2 3/4 cups sifted cake flour 2 
1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 cup whole milk, room temperature 
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup strawberry puree made from frozen sweetened strawberries
Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour two 9 inch round cake pans.
In a large bowl, cream together the butter, sugar and dry strawberry gelatin until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs one at a time, mixing well after each. Combine the flour and baking powder; stir into the batter alternately with the milk. Blend in vanilla and strawberry puree. Divide the batter evenly between the prepared pans.
Bake for 25 to 30 minutes in the preheated oven, or until a small knife inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow cakes to cool in their pans over a wire rack for at least 10 minutes, before tapping out to cool completely.
Chocolate oreo nutella cake : 
INGREDIENTS
Eggless Chocolate Cake:
2 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1? cups granulated sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
1 cup strong hot coffee
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
? cup silken tofu
1 cup chocolate chips
Oreo Buttercream:
2? cups butter
8 cups powdered sugar
3 cups Oreo crumbs (about 30 Oreos)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 tablespoons milk
Nutella Buttercream:
1 cup unsalted butter, softened
3 cups confectioner?s sugar, sifted
1 cup Nutella
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 tablespoons heavy cream or whole milk
pinch of salt
Garnish:
? cup roasted hazelnuts, chopped
Oreo crumbs
Mini Oreos
INSTRUCTIONS

Eggless Chocolate Cake:
Preheat oven to 325F.
Grease and flour two 9-inch cake pans, lay parchment paper on the bottom and grease again.
In a large bowl, or in the bowl of an electric mixer, combine flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, cocoa and sugar.
Add canola oil, followed by the hot coffee and mix on low-medium speed. Add heavy whipping cream, tofu and vanilla, and mix until combined.
Using a spatula stir in the chocolate chips.
Pour the batter evenly into both 9-inch cake pans and bake for 25 to 35 minutes, until a wooden tooth pick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Switched the pans around 12-15 minutes of baking, from the middle shelf to the bottom and the bottom shelf pan to the top, to ensure even baking.
Remove cakes from oven and let cool completely before removing from pans. Once cooled, transfer to a wire rack.
The cakes should cool completely on the wire rack before frosting.
Oreo Buttercream:
In the bowl of an electric mixer, fitted with the wire attachment, beat together butter until smooth.
Slowly add 4 cups of powdered sugar and mix until smooth. Pause to scrape the sides of the bowl. Add vanilla extract, Oreo crumbs and remaining sugar, mix until smooth.
Add milk until you get a smooth, desired consistency.
Use immediately or cover and refrigerate up to three days. To use once refrigerated, slowly allow to reach room temperature and then beat on low speed until the buttercream is smooth before using.
Nutella Buttercream:
Cream together butter and 1 ? cup of confectioner?s sugar, once combined add Nutella and whisk until combined. Add vanilla, pinch of salt and the rest of sugar, mix until smooth, pausing to scrape the sides of the bowl. Beat on high for about 20 seconds to lighten the frosting.
Add heavy cream, one tablespoon at a time until the buttercream has reached a consistency where it holds it?s shape. Whip on high for a final 20 seconds.
Use immediately or cover and refrigerate up to three days. To use once refrigerated, slowly allow to reach room temperature and then beat on low speed until the buttercream is smooth before using.
Assemble the cake:
Place first layer of cake on a cake plate and cover with a very thick layer of Oreo buttercream.
Add second layer of cake and cover it with a thick layer of Nutella buttercream, ice the outside of the cake with a combination of Nutella and Oreo Buttercream.
Finish cake off with chopped roasted hazelnuts, mini Oreos and Oreo crumbs.
Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Piezahummy (May 19, 2016)

ngredients
1 h 50 m 12 servings 391 cals

 12 uncooked lasagna noodles 1 pound sweet Italian sausage 2/3 cup chopped onions 1/2 tablespoon minced garlic 2/3 cup chopped fresh parsley, divided 3 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste 1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce 2 cups water 1 1/2 teaspoons Italian seasoning 1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano 1 1/2 teaspoons dried basil leaves 1 pound part-skim ricotta cheese 1 (10 ounce) package chopped spinach, thawed and squeeze dried 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese 3 eggs 2 teaspoons garlic salt 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 3 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
Directions
Ready In
1 h 50 m
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x13-inch baking dish.
Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add lasagna noodles and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.
In skillet over medium heat, brown the sausage with the onions, garlic and 1/2 the parsley; drain excess fat. Add tomato paste, tomato sauce, water, Italian seasoning, oregano, and basil; mix well. Simmer, covered, for 5 minutes; stirring occasionally.
In a bowl, combine remaining parsley and ricotta, spinach, Parmesan, eggs, garlic salt, and pepper; mix well.
Spread 2 cups sauce in the bottom of the prepared baking dish. Begin layering with 4 noodles, 1/2 cheese mix, 1/3 remaining sauce, and 1 cup mozzarella. Repeat this layer again; the last layer will be noodles, sauce and mozzarella cheese. Cover pan with aluminum foil.
Bake in the preheated oven for 45 minutes. Remove the foil; bake, uncovered, an additional 10 minutes, or until cheese is bubbly and starting to brown. Let cool 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 19, 2016)

I had this dish when I was in Maui, it is soooooooo good.  No restaurants around here serve it so I had to figure out how to make it at home.  If you don't like spice just omit the cayenne & Tapatio or decrease the amounts.

*Hawaiian Plate Lunch: Spicy Garlic Shrimp*

Ingredients

-1 pound large Shrimp (Hawaiian style leaves the shell on while cooking - I like de-shelled shrimp)
-3/4 cup Clarified Butter
-1 head Garlic, peeled and chopped (about 10 cloves)
-1 cup Flour
-2 Tbsp Paprika
-1/2 tsp Cayenne (1 Tbsp if you like it spicy)
-A few dashes of Tapatio
-1/4 cup White Wine
-1-2 tsp Sea Salt

Directions

De-vein & clean the shrimp. Combine the flour, paprika, and cayenne pepper in a dish. Toss the shrimp in the flour mixture to coat. Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add the clarified butter and garlic (you can also use regular butter but don't add the garlic till you start cooking the shrimp otherwise the garlic will burn). Cook for a minute or two, then add the shrimp in a single layer. Cook for 3-4 minutes on one side, then turn the shrimp and cook for 3-4 minutes on the other side. Add the white wine, salt and few dashes of Tapatio. Cook for a minute or two. Serve with a side of white rice and Hawaiian Macaroni Salad. 

*Hawaiian Macaroni Salad Recipe* 

-1 cup whole milk 
-1 cup Best Foods mayonnaise 
-1 tsp brown sugar  
- Salt and pepper
-1/2 pound elbow macaroni  
-1 carrot , peeled and grated 
-1/4 onion grated into a paste

COOK PASTA: Bring water to boil in large pot. Add 1 tablespoon salt and pasta and cook until very soft, about 14 minutes (this is double the time for al dente - so you are purposely over cooking the pasta). Drain pasta and let the pasta completely cool

Whisk milk, mayonnaise, sugar, onion, carrots,  1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoons pepper in bowl. Mix in the cooled pasta. Season with salt and pepper.  Refrigerate for at least 1 hour before serving


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

Hey guys I finally found the recipe I use
The only thing I don't put it in a bottle and make it a heart shape
I just make regular or grab cookie cutter and put a little to make different figures
I have done it with bunny and a clover

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dlilen0gNbo


----------



## N e s s (May 21, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Here is the recipe for one of my favorite sweets, Peanut Butter Fudge!!
> 
> 1/2 cup butter
> 2 1/4 cups brown sugar
> ...



I followed this recipe today! I love this thread so much :'D


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 21, 2016)

For pepper

*Pina Colada*

Ingredients
1 can coconut milk
1 can cream of coconut
2 cups white rum (optional )
3 cups pineapple juice
Process
Add all ingredients in blender with ice at high speed until the ice is completely crushed .
Serve in tall glasses with slices of fresh pineapple , maraschino
cherry ( cherry) and a paper parasol .

And here the page I took it from (it's on Spanish) but sazon boricua it's good to find the Puerto Rico recipes
Just remember the white rum it's optional I don't add it because I hate rum and drinking in general 
But do make it like that if people ask for it

http://sazonboricua.com/pina-colada/


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> For pepper
> 
> *Pina Colada*
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! Woah this is a huge recipe - that's for like 20 people lol - I'll have to scale it down when I make it


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 22, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Thank you!!! Woah this is a huge recipe - that's for like 20 people lol - I'll have to scale it down when I make it



Yeah I know it was the quick recipe I found
It's been a while since I made one I guess il do tomorrow


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 22, 2016)

This ones a bit tricky an probably for more experienced bakers but its one of my faves XD
Ingredients:
2 cartons double cream, 1 large (284ml) plus 1 small (142ml)
100ml full-fat milk
1 vanilla pod
5 large egg yolk
50g golden caster sugar, plus extra for the topping

Method:
Preheat the oven to fan 160C/conventional 180C/gas 4. Sit four 175ml ramekins in a deep roasting tin at least 7.5cm deep (or a large deep cake tin), one that will enable a baking tray to sit well above the ramekins when laid across the top of the tin. Pour the two cartons of cream into a medium pan with the milk. Lay the vanilla pod on a board and slice lengthways through the middle with a sharp knife to split it in two. Use the tip of the knife to scrape out all the tiny seeds into the cream mixture. Drop the vanilla pod in as well, and set aside.
Put the egg yolks and sugar in a mixing bowl and whisk for 1 minute with an electric hand whisk until paler in colour and a bit fluffy. Put the pan with the cream on a medium heat and bring almost to the boil. As soon as you see bubbles appear round the edge, take the pan off the heat.
Pour the hot cream into the beaten egg yolks, stirring with a wire whisk as you do so, and scraping out the seeds from the pan. Set a fine sieve over a large wide jug or bowl and pour the hot ixture through to strain it, encouraging any stray vanilla seeds through at the end. Using a big spoon, scoop off all the pale foam that is sitting on the top of the liquid (this will be several spoonfuls) and discard. Give the mixture a stir.
Pour in enough hot water (from the tap is fine) into the roasting tin to come about 1.5cm up the sides of the ramekins. Pour the hot cream into the ramekins so you fill them up right to the top ? it?s easier to spoon in the last little bit. Put them in the oven and lay a baking sheet over the top of the tin so it sits well above the ramekins and completely covers them, but not the whole tin, leaving a small gap at one side to allow air to circulate. Bake for 30-35 minutes until the mixture is softly set. To check, gently sway the roasting tin and if the cr?me br?l?es are ready, they will wobble a bit like a jelly in the middle. Don?t let them get too firm.
Lift the ramekins out of the roasting tin with oven gloves and set them on a wire rack to cool for a couple of minutes only, then put in the fridge to cool completely. This can be done overnight without affecting the texture.
When ready to serve, wipe round the top edge of the dishes, sprinkle 1? tsp of caster sugar over each ramekin and spread it out with the back of a spoon to completely cover (Anne Willan?s tip for an even layer). Spray with a little water using a fine spray (the sort you buy in a craft shop) to just dampen the sugar ? then use a blow torch to caramelise it. Hold the flame just above the sugar and keep moving it round and round until caramelised. Serve when the br?l?e is firm, or within an hour or two.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 24, 2016)

Bumping it for today


----------



## p e p p e r (May 25, 2016)

These are easy to make & taste so much better than store bought marshmallows 

*Homemade Marshmallows*

Ingredients :

3 packages unflavored gelatin
1 cup ice cold water, divided
12 ounces granulated sugar
1 cup light corn syrup
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup confectioners' sugar
1/4 cup cornstarch
Nonstick spray

Steps:

Combine the gelatin with 1/2 cup of the cold water in the bowl of a stand mixer. Have the whisk attachment standing by.

Combine the remaining 1/2 cup water, the granulated sugar, corn syrup and salt in a 2-quart saucepan. Place over medium high heat, cover and allow to cook for 3 to 4 minutes. Uncover, clip a candy thermometer onto the side of the pan and continue to cook until the mixture reaches 240 degrees F, approximately 7 to 8 minutes. When the mixture reaches this temperature, immediately remove from the heat.

Turn the mixer fitted with the whisk attachment to low speed and, while running, slowly pour the sugar syrup down the side of the bowl into the gelatin mixture. Once you have added all of the syrup, increase the speed to high. Continue to whip until the mixture becomes very thick and is lukewarm, approximately 12 to 15 minutes. Add the vanilla during the last minute of whipping. While the mixture is whipping prepare the pans as follows.


Combine the confectioners' sugar and cornstarch in a small bowl. Lightly spray a 13 by 9-inch metal baking pan with nonstick cooking spray. Add the sugar and cornstarch mixture and move around to completely coat the bottom and sides of the pan. Return the remaining mixture to the bowl for later use.

When ready, pour the mixture into the prepared pan, using a lightly oiled spatula for spreading evenly into the pan. Dust the top with enough of the remaining sugar and cornstarch mixture to lightly cover. Reserve the rest for later. Allow the marshmallows to sit uncovered for at least 4 hours and up to overnight.

Turn the marshmallows out onto a cutting board and cut into 1-inch squares using a pizza wheel or knife dusted with the confectioners' sugar mixture. Once cut, lightly dust all sides of each marshmallow with the remaining mixture, using additional if necessary. Store in an airtight container for up to 3 weeks.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Let's not get this abandoned


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

Does anyone have an amazing cheesecake recipe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Does anyone have an amazing cheesecake recipe?



i love doing these one but of course in my own style
so you can fix it like i did with mine

http://tatyanaseverydayfood.com/recipe-items/nutella-cheesecake/


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh man, this thread has given me a lot of ideas to work with! I love cooking so much omg

I'm trying to decide which of my recipes I should share ahaha


----------



## Cass123 (Jun 1, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Oh man, this thread has given me a lot of ideas to work with! I love cooking so much omg
> 
> I'm trying to decide which of my recipes I should share ahaha



All of them?
Just kidding
This thread gave me loads of ideas too. I made the Zebra cake that Pepper posted and it turned out well.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

OMG
I found this delicious video and I can't seem to find it YouTube
But found it facebook 
So weird

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG
I found this delicious video and I can't seem to find it YouTube
But found it facebook 
So weird


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 9, 2016)

I just made a big batch of this Japanese-style curry today and wanted to share since it's super customizable and a great comfort food, plus it freezes really well. I've actually made it so many times that I don't measure anything and had to fish out the recipe card I had written it down on to copy from, so needless to say it gets a lot of use. I only wish I could remember where I originally found it. 

For curry:
Enough oil (I use olive) to coat pan
2 large cloves garlic, grated or chopped
2 teaspoons powdered ginger (or chopped fresh ginger)
3 tablespoons curry powder or garam masala
1 bay leaf
2 heaping tablespoons tomato paste 
1.5 cups stock (chicken, beef, vegetable, etc.)
2 large onions, sliced sliced thin (2 large onions) 
2 carrots, cut into chunks
2 - 3 medium sized Yukon gold potatoes, cut into chunks (peeled or unpeeled, doesn't matter)
1/2 cup green peas
1 small apple, peeled and grated, OR 1/4 cup applesauce
Salt and pepper to taste

For roux:
2 tablespoons butter (or other fat - peanut oil, vegetabel oil, olive oil, lard, bacon fat, etc.)
2 tablespoons flour

1. Coat pan evenly with oil. Turn heat to medium-low and add ginger and garlic. Carefully fry until evenly brown but not dark. 
2. Add onions and stir to coat evenly. Add more oil in very small increments if pan is too dry. Reduce heat to low, cover pan with lid, and let the onions steam cook until they're translucent and very limp.
3. Remove lid and increase heat to medium high. Continue frying onion mixture, stirring constantly, until volume has reduced significantly and you're left with a caramel-brown paste. (If onion sticks while cooking, add a small amount of water to the area and loosen with a spatula.)
4. Add curry powder or garam masala to paste. Saute just until the mixture is very fragrant.
5. Add stock, carrots, grated apple or applesauce, tomato paste, and bay leaf, mixing well to help the tomato paste blend with the stock. Increase heat to high and bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 15 minutes. 
6. Add the potatoes. Replace lid and simmer for another 15 minutes or so, or until the potatoes and carrots are fork tender.
7. While the curry is simmering, make a roux in a small separate pan. Over medium-low heat, heat butter until just melted. Add flour and stir constantly until the roux is no longer bubbly, is light to medium brown in color, and smells like baking bread.
8. Add green peas to curry, then add the roux, starting with half at first. Increase heat to bring the curry back up to a boil, stirring constantly until the roux has completely blended in. The curry should thicken as you do so. Keep adding roux until the consistency is to your liking. (I like to use the full amount most of the time.)
9. Taste to make sure veggies are tender and season with salt and pepper to taste. If you like an even sweeter curry, add more tomato paste or some honey or brown sugar.

It seems like more work than it actually is, plus there's lots of ways to take shortcuts - I don't always make the onions into a paste for example, and instead just fry them until translucent and lightly browned (the little bits of onion in the sauce taste fantastic), and I usually use frozen veggies so my simmering time is a little longer but it saves me the trouble of peeling and chopping everything. This is very different from traditional Indian curries (which I also love!!) but delicious in its own right and you can do pretty much whatever you want with it, like add in meat or other veggies (personally I love cauliflower and chickpeas in place of the carrots and green peas once in a while).



p e p p e r said:


> These are easy to make & taste so much better than store bought marshmallows
> 
> *Homemade Marshmallows*
> 
> ...


I made homemade marshmallows for the first time a few weeks ago and they were absolutely amazing!! There's really no comparing homemade and store bought, they're so much more rich and indulgent. I didn't have corn syrup so I made an equal amount of simple syrup (sugar + water) instead and I don't think it hurt the flavor at all. Ugh, I need more...


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 10, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow, Japanese curry completely from scratch!  I always use the S&B Golden Curry boxed roux and I would add garlic, ginger, more curry powder, ketchup, soy sauce & tonkatsu.

and nice to know that you can sub simple syrup in the marshmallow recipe!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2016)

I saw that my grocery had a big nice tub of miso today and it made me really want to make some yummy stuff with miso in them, especially miso soup. Does anybody have any good recipes with miso in them?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

i found the recipe i been wanting to find
and i actaully did it on friday
and man was it good 
my parents wanted more


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

super easy pancake recipe, i'm going to try this later, they look great!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

many recipes that you can do it 4 ways


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 13, 2016)

This is the only way I'll make hot chocolate now, it's so much better than any cocoa power mix

*Real Hot Chocolate*

6 ounces fine-quality semisweet chocolate, chopped  
1/4 cup water, room temperature 
3 tablespoons hot water  
3 cups hot milk or half & half, divided  
Sugar to taste  

In a double boiler over low heat, combine chocolate and 1/4 cup water until melted, stirring occasionally; stir until smooth. 
Remove top of double boiler pan from. Whisk in 3 tablespoons hot water. Pour into pitcher or divide among individual 4 mugs. Either stir 3/4 cup hot milk into each mug or serve milk in a separate pitcher. Pass sugar and whipped cream in separate bowls; add to taste. 
Makes 4 servings.

_short cut version_, put all the ingredients in a pot and simmer very low, stirring constantly till the chocolate is melted.  sometimes I'll steep a cinnamon stick in the pot as well.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 14, 2016)

Just bumping this because it's on page 4
But now it won't be no more


----------



## f11 (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking for good baked potato recipes pls


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 19, 2016)

Ridiculously easy panna cotta recipe I made for dessert after our father's day dinner. This was one of the first desserts I learned how to make on my own, because it's so hard to screw up. (': My dad is the most boring eater in the world (basically meat and potatoes and not much else) so if he likes something it boosts my confidence a little... 

Not my picture, but if anyone is unfamiliar with it here's what it looks like:






2 1/2 cups cold heavy cream*
1/3 cup cold half and half*
1/2 cup white sugar
0.25 oz unflavored gelatin, usually 1 packet 
1 tsp vanilla or almond extract (or whatever you want I guess)
*You can replace either of these with other types of real milk - whole milk, reduced fat, skim, use all half and half or all heavy cream, etc. Not sure how it would go with milk substitutes like almond or soy.

1. Pour half and half into a bowl and stir in gelatin powder. Set aside.
2. Stir together heavy cream and sugar in a thick-bottomed saucepan. Turn heat to medium high and bring to a full boil, stirring occasionally. Be careful not to burn the cream or let it foam up out of the pot.
3. Quickly add the half and half/gelatin mixture. Stir until completely dissolved.
4. Cook for an additional 1 - 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and nestle pot into a larger saucepan or bowl filled with ice. Stir frequently until mixture has cooled to about room temperature. 
5. Once cooled, pour mixture into ramekins or serving bowls. *Optional: Place a fine mesh strainer over the bowls while pouring to catch any stray lumps of gelatin that may have not dissolved fully.
6. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and allow to set in fridge for 4 hours - overnight. 
7. If desired, turn out panna cotta onto dessert plates before serving and top however you'd like. If it's hard to loosen from the ramekins, place them in a shallow bowl filled with hot water just until you're able to turn them out.

Since this is so rich when made with heavy cream+half and half I like to make it with fruit. Today I put in fresh chopped cherries and then served it topped with a warm, lightly sweetened cherry sauce. Here's the recipe for that too, it's even easier.

2 cups pitted cherries, halved
2 Tbsp white sugar
2 Tbsp butter
4 Tbsp cold water
2 tsp cornstarch 
Pinch of cinnamon

1. Combine cherries, white sugar, butter, and 3 Tbsp water over medium heat. 
2. While mixture is heating, stir cornstarch into remaining 1 Tbsp of water to make a thin slurry (cornstarch should be completely dissolved and water will be murky white). Add to cherry mixture and stir.
3. Bring to a gentle boil, stirring often. Add water in 1 tsp amounts if sticking or burning start to occur.
4. Reduce heat to low and simmer for an additional 3 - 5 minutes, until it reaches your preferred consistency. Add more water if you want it thinner. 
5. Remove from heat and sprinkle with a pinch of cinnamon.

If using it as a filling I think it should be sweeter (and at least doubled), but panna cotta is plenty sweet on its own if you add sugar. I've heard some more traditional Italian recipes don't add any and let the sweetness come from the topping instead.



gun said:


> Looking for good baked potato recipes pls


Hmmm, have you tried a twice baked potato with your favorite toppings? Or if you're looking for something other than the usual "loaded baked potato" stuff, try one with a generous amount of olive oil, minced garlic, crumbled Parmesan cheese, rosemary, thyme, paprika, and a little oregano (and of course salt and pepper). Tastes best with red potatoes in my opinion, but I'm sure you could use whatever you prefer or have on hand.



p e p p e r said:


> oh wow, Japanese curry completely from scratch!  I always use the S&B Golden Curry boxed roux and I would add garlic, ginger, more curry powder, ketchup, soy sauce & tonkatsu.
> 
> and nice to know that you can sub simple syrup in the marshmallow recipe!


I have to admit...I've never actually used one of the infamous blocks... //shame They always look yummy when I see Youtube videos using them, but the Japanese-style curry I got used to is from a little place near my school that's mainly a ramen house. I got addicted and needed to learn how to make something similar lol.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 20, 2016)

One of my all time favorite recipes is a sandwich. It involves two breads and some ingredients. You put the latter in between the formers and then you are good to go!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm going to try to make these recipe here, they look great and pretty easy. I wish i had my own recipes to share but i really can't cook


​


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2016)

promised freedom said:


> I have to admit...I've never actually used one of the infamous blocks... //shame They always look yummy when I see Youtube videos using them, but the Japanese-style curry I got used to is from a little place near my school that's mainly a ramen house. I got addicted and needed to learn how to make something similar lol.



you gotta buy some and try it (amazon has it if you don't have a shop near by that carries it), most Japanese restaurants that make curry use the boxed rue - it's really good and is usually better when you make it at home since you add a bunch of other seasonings and veggies


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's a recipe for Oreo salad! It's really easy and really good- we always have it on special occasions 

1 small box instant vanilla pudding
1 cup milk
1 8 oz container cool whip
1 can mandarin oranges
approx 20 oreo cookies broken into pieces

Mix vanilla pudding and milk together until smooth.  Add mandarin oranges
and oreos.  Fold in cool whip.

(it tastes best when you refrigerate it overnight)


----------



## blossum (Jul 2, 2016)

I remember sharing this recipe to the recipe thread in 2014 (? Maybe '15), and funny enough I made it the other day ☻

*Deep-Dish Chocolate Chip Cookie for One*
Source: http://www.healthyfoodforliving.com/deep-dish-chocolate-chip-cookie-for-one/


*Ingredients (1 serving):*

1 Tbsp unsalted butter, at room temperature
? Tbsp unrefined granulated sugar, such as evaporated cane juice
? Tbsp packed light brown sugar
1 Tbsp beaten egg, preferably organic (cover & chill remaining beaten egg for tomorrow?s cookie cup? you will be making another one!)
Tiny splash pure vanilla extract
2 1/2 Tbsp whole wheat pastry flour (can substitute with 3:1 of cake flour and all purpose flour)
1/8 tsp baking soda
Tiny pinch salt
Heaping 1 Tbsp grain-sweetened chocolate chips, such as Sunspire

*Instructions*
In a small ramekin or microwavable cup, combine softened butter and both sugars; stir well with a spoon. 
Stir in beaten egg and vanilla extract. 
Stir in flour, baking soda, and salt just until combined. 
Stir in chocolate chips.
Microwave on high for 35-40 seconds. 
Let cookie rest at room temperature for about 10 seconds before devouring.
(SUPER good with ice cream c

*Nutritional Information:*
253.2 calories, 13.8 grams fat, 8.4 grams saturated fat, 2.9 grams fiber, 17.5 grams sugars, 2.4 grams protein


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 2, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> OMG
> I found this delicious video and I can't seem to find it YouTube
> But found it facebook
> So weird
> ...



If it was on Tasty or one of those pages you can look them up on youtube, or when they post the video on facebook you can push a "watch on youtube" button usually.


----------



## MsGlazy (Jul 2, 2016)

Alot of these look so good. *-* Have to try a few some time...or all.  Lol


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

this mac and cheese looks super good, knowing me i#d probably mess it up, but i'm going to try it


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2016)

So today my mom taught me a trick, if you're making a fruit salad and don't want your fruits going all soggy and sad, mix honey, 7-Up/Sprite, lemon, and vanilla into a thin sauce and pour over the whole thing. The lemon's keep the fruits fresh and the honey and vanilla and sprite keep your fruits tasty!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 4, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So today my mom taught me a trick, if you're making a fruit salad and don't want your fruits going all soggy and sad, mix honey, 7-Up/Sprite, lemon, and vanilla into a thin sauce and pour over the whole thing. The lemon's keep the fruits fresh and the honey and vanilla and sprite keep your fruits tasty!



I do that to my berrie granola salad so delicious


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Bumping for more recipes


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

blossum said:


> I remember sharing this recipe to the recipe thread in 2014 (? Maybe '15), and funny enough I made it the other day ☻
> 
> *Deep-Dish Chocolate Chip Cookie for One*
> Source: http://www.healthyfoodforliving.com/deep-dish-chocolate-chip-cookie-for-one/
> ...



Oh no my weakness!!<3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 28, 2016)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

What the heck happen to this post :/
What weird post glitch


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 4, 2016)

~~~


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 5, 2016)

Lemon Bars with a yummy thicker crust!
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/11458/lemon-pie-bars/

Going to be making these soon, probably in a few days, I've been putting it off because it's been really hot here and I can't really force myself to bake in the heat. XD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 19, 2016)

its been a while since someone post and i bumped :/


----------



## Antonio (Sep 19, 2016)

How to have a bad day:

Ingredients: 
   -Candy
   -Someone to hold at night
   -And everything else that is nice

NOW FORGET THOSE INGREDIENTS AND YOU'LL HAVE A BAD DAY (or watch some trump speech, that also works)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 28, 2016)

This Oreo cheesecake recipe is amazing...

 3 tablespoons butter, melted 3 (250 g) packages PHILADELPHIA Brick Cream Cheese, softened 3/4 cup sugar 1 teaspoon vanilla 3 eggs

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Place 16 of the cookies in resealable plastic bag. Flatten bag to remove excess air, then seal bag. Finely crush cookies by rolling a rolling pin across the bag. Place in bowl. Add butter; mix well. Press firmly onto bottom of 9-inch springform pan.

Beat cream cheese, sugar and vanilla in large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until well blended. Add eggs, 1 at a time, beating just until blended after each addition. Chop or crush remaining 8 cookies. Gently stir half of the chopped cookies into cream cheese batter. Pour over prepared crust; sprinkle with the remaining chopped cookies.
Bake 45 min. or until centre is almost set. Cool. Refrigerate 3 hours or overnight. Cut into 12 pieces. Store leftover cheesecake in refrigerator.

Made this the other day when I had some friends round, incredible


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 11, 2016)

It's sure has been a while so why not
Here a recipe

http://www.recetaspuertorico.com/flancocho/

warning it's on Spanish so you might want to translate it


----------



## blackfeint (Oct 11, 2016)

i love this topic.. i'll have to go through all the posts tomorrow, but for now, here's a simple *sauteed spinach recipe!* it's super delicious, super healthy, doesn't take long, and all ingredients/instructions are totally wing-able. which is a plus for lazy cooks like me.


1 bag of spinach
olive oil
minced garlic (available in jars, you can hand-mince if you wanna)
salt & pepper
other add-ins you might want (mushrooms, pearl onion slices, etc)


put a pan on the stove on medium, drizzle with olive oil
wait for the pan to heat up a bit
put in a couple spoonfuls of minced garlic, as well as additional add-ins you've prepared. mix em around the pan w the oil for a little bit to get the flavor going
dump the ENTIRE BAG of spinach in the pan. it might look overflowing but that's normal
carefully maneuver the spinach around the pan, evenly spreading the oil, garlic, and add-ins. the spinach will die and flatten down as it cooks, which doesn't take long at all.
add salt and pepper to taste
slide pan contents onto plate/into a bowl and enjoy!







this is one of my favorite recipes ever. i implore you guys to try it at least once!


----------



## wassop (Oct 11, 2016)

[these] are so easy to make and they're awesome if you like peanut butter flavor


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 12, 2016)

can anyone recommend me a good brownie recipe that i can use to sell?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 23, 2016)

Bump

Btw don't need that recipe no more

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump

Btw don't need that recipe no more


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 15, 2016)

My favorite is this egg sandwich recipe. I found it on pinterest a few years ago and I still love to make it It's super easy and really tasty.

http://cupofjo.com/2012/02/the-best-egg-sandwich-youll-ever-have/


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 15, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/GifRecipes/

Thank me later


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 4, 2017)

well its gonna be soon valentines lets prepares those yummy snacks by bumping this thread for recipes


----------



## Tapeu (Feb 5, 2017)

This cupcake recipe is really good!! I made them a few weeks ago and my family loved them! c:


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 6, 2017)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/red-velvet-pancakes.html

this pancake recipe its divine


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 14, 2017)

just because febreay 14
bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

just because febreay 14
bump


----------



## forestyne (Feb 14, 2017)

This should be called the official "Help Me Burn Down My Kitchen" thread cause all this **** looks so good and I can't cook.

Anyway, one of my favourite recipes is a Gordan Ramsay recipe for vegetarian Halloumi, Courgette and Herb Cakes (cause be Brits eat fancy obviously) its a bit long tho might edit it into a spoiler tag??

INGREDIENTS

2 carrots, peeled and grated
1 courgette, grated
500g halloumi cheese, grated
2?4 spring onions, trimmed and finely chopped
2 tbsp chopped coriander leaves
2 tbsp chopped mint leaves
2 free-range eggs, lightly beaten
2?4 tbsp breadcrumbs
Olive oil, for frying
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
For the chilli dressing

1 red chilli, finely sliced on the diagonal
2 cm piece of fresh root ginger, peeled and finely diced
2 tsp caster sugar
2?3 tbsp rice wine vinegar
2?3 tbsp olive oil
Pinch of salt
METHOD

Serves 4

To make the halloumi cakes put the carrots and courgette in a sieve or colander and sprinkle with a decent pinch of salt to draw out the moisture. Place over a bowl to drain for 5 minutes, then tip into a clean tea towel and squeeze out all the excess water.

Put the halloumi, carrot mixture, spring onions, coriander and mint into a bowl, season and mix together. Add the beaten eggs and mix well, then stir in 2 tablespoons of the breadcrumbs. The mixture should be sticky enough to form into patties, if it?s not sticky enough add some more breadcrumbs. Shape the mixture into 8 larger patties about 1cm thick, or 16 smaller ones. To help shape the patties place a large spoonful of the mix onto a spoon and press against your hand and squeeze out any excess liquid. Leave in the fridge uncovered for at least 20?25 minutes to firm up.

Meanwhile, put all the dressing ingredients into a bowl and stir well until the sugar has dissolved. Taste and adjust the seasoning as necessary.

Once you?re ready to cook, heat a large heavy-based frying pan over a medium heat. Add a dash of oil and fry the halloumi cakes (in batches if necessary) until dark golden and crisp on either side and hot all the way through.

Serve the cakes hot with spoonfuls of the chilli dressing over the top.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

just gonna bump these between satueday or sunday when i have time


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

bump


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

vegan fettuccine alfredo (i swear it's ****ing delicious u guys)



ingredients:

400 g brown rice fettuccine noodles
1 1/2 C raw cashews (soaked for 3 hours minimum)
1 C water
1 tsp apple cider vinegar
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 C finely chopped white onion
2 large portobello mushroom caps, thinly sliced
4 C thinly sliced cremini mushrooms
4 C fresh baby spinach
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 C vegetable stock
1/2 C dry white wine
2 tbsp olive oil
1 tsp dried parsley
2 tbsp fresh basil, finely chopped
1/2 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp ground pepper


Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Cook noodles to al dente. If using brown rice pasta you will need to rinse the noodles when draining to keep the firm texture. Just before adding them to the sauce you can rinse them again with cold water to prevent sticking.

Meanwhile, rinse and drain cashews from the soaking water and add to a high-powered blender along with water, apple cider vinegar, and lemon juice. Blend until very smooth.

In a large pan over medium heat saut? onion in olive oil for 2 minutes until soft and fragrant.

Then add mushrooms and cook for 4 minutes. When mushrooms are half cooked and start to release some moisture, stir in minced garlic, sea salt, and ground pepper and cook for another 3-4 minutes.

Once mushrooms have shrunk and released all their water, add in white wine (or replace with more veggie stock and 1 tsp of lemon juice) and simmer for 7 minutes. Reduce heat to medium-low and stir in fresh basil and dried parsley and cook for another minute.

Then stir in the cashew cream, spinach, and slowly stir in 1 cup of vegetable stock. Stirring for about 4 minutes.

Add noodles to the pan and toss to combine everything well and coat noodles in sauce for 3 minutes.

Serve immediately.  Add vegan parmesan cheese on top and more ground pepper or sea salt if desired.

tip: if reheating leftovers, heat in a pan adding small amounts of vegetable stock a bit at a time while tossing the noodles to thin out the sauce again.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2017)

Cacio e Pepe

it's such a simple but very delicious pasta dish, anyone can make it






INGREDIENTS

Kosher salt
6 ounces pasta (such as egg tagliolini or spaghetti)
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, cubed, divided
1 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
3/4 cup finely grated Grana Padano or Parmesan
1/3 cup finely grated Pecorino

PREPARATION

Bring 3 quarts water to a boil in a 5 quart pot. Season with salt; add pasta and cook, stirring occasionally, until about 2 minutes before tender. Drain, reserving 3/4 cup pasta cooking water.
Meanwhile, melt 2 tablespoons butter in a large heavy skillet over medium heat. Add pepper and cook, swirling pan, until toasted, about 1 minute.
Add 1/2 cup reserved pasta water to skillet and bring to a simmer. Add pasta and remaining butter. Reduce heat to low and add Grana Padano, stirring and tossing with tongs until melted. Remove pan from heat; add Pecorino, stirring and tossing until cheese melts, sauce coats the pasta, and pasta is al dente. (Add more pasta water if sauce seems dry.) Transfer pasta to warm bowls and serve.


----------



## Franny (Mar 28, 2017)

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/vanilla-meringue-cookies
i made these cookies a little bit ago for my best friend and he loved them. i never got to try any because he ate the whole pan so i cant say myself how they were, but they must have been at least somewhat good


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

Gonna bump this
Will be sharing some recipes tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna bump this
Will be sharing some recipes tomorrow


----------



## rylan (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a really good toffee recipe! It calls for almonds, but my sister is allergic to nuts so I substitute them for pretzel pieces. You can do it either way 

INGREDIENTS:
1 cup raw almonds (or 1 cup pretzel bits)
1 cup unsalted butter, cubed
1 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips

PROCEDURE

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat.

Spread almonds in an even layer onto the prepared baking sheet. Place into oven and bake until toasted, about 10 minutes; set aside.

In a medium saucepan, combine butter, sugar vanilla and salt over medium heat. Cook, whisking constantly, until butter has melted and mixture is almond brown in color, about 10-15 minutes.

Immediately spread the hot caramel mixture evenly over the almonds. Sprinkle with chocolate chips. After 1-2 minutes, spread the chocolate chips in an even layer until smooth. Sprinkle with excess almonds.

Let cool completely, about 2 hours. Break into pieces.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 15, 2018)

Honey lemon chicken 

Ingredients:
Boneless chicken
Flour
(And spices you use to give flavor to meat like salt, pepper etc.)

Oil
Butter
Apple cider vinegar
Lemon juice
Honey

1. Season the chicken the way you like
2. Put a little oil in a saucepan
3. Cover chicken with flour and put on saucepan 
4. Cook them until both sides are golden
5. Same saucepan put more oil and butter 
6. Put minced garlic and mix well with a wooden spoon
7. Now put the vinegar,lemon juice and honey and mix well
8. Put the chicken in the sauce to cover both way 

9. Serve and throw more sauce on top~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honey lemon chicken 

Ingredients:
Boneless chicken
Flour
(And spices you use to give flavor to meat like salt, pepper etc.)

Oil
Butter
Apple cider vinegar
Lemon juice
Honey

1. Season the chicken the way you like
2. Put a little oil in a saucepan
3. Cover chicken with flour and put on saucepan 
4. Cook them until both sides are golden
5. Same saucepan put more oil and butter 
6. Put minced garlic and mix well with a wooden spoon
7. Now put the vinegar,lemon juice and honey and mix well
8. Put the chicken in the sauce to cover both way 

9. Serve and throw more sauce on top~


----------



## John Wick (Mar 15, 2018)

Post some yummy (potato) vegetarian recipes for diabetics! ^_^


----------

